# Jackson 7 String Fans - Chris Broderick 7 String Signature



## djpharoah

For Pricing - Contact Matt @ Matt's Music.



Jackson Guitars Blog said:


> New Jackson Custom Shop Signature Model for Megadeth&#8217;s Broderick
> Posted: January 10th, 2011
> 
> Broderick, and a tantalizing glimpse of just the headstock of his new signature Soloist model.
> 
> Megadeth fans will be excited to learn that the Jackson Custom Shop is introducing its new Chris Broderick signature guitar model in January 2011. Broderick himself worked closely with Custom Shop master craftsmen to create a distinctive guitar based on a classic Jackson design.
> 
> That guitar, the Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist&#8482;, brings his long and exacting search for instrumental excellence to a most satisfying conclusion.
> 
> &#8220;After an exhaustive search for the highest-quality instrument, I&#8217;ve found it at Jackson,&#8221; Broderick said. &#8220;I&#8217;ve been looking for a guitar this incredible for quite a while, and the guys at the Custom Shop really understood what I was after and where I was coming from. I have spent countless hours ensuring that this guitar is playable and stylish.&#8221;
> 
> *Broderick&#8217;s Soloist model boasts an unusual new touch in the form of a slightly offset carved-top body design for which the guitarist collaborated with longtime Jackson Custom Shop Master Builder Mike Shannon. Other features include dual DiMarzio® humbucking pickups and a 24-fret 12&#8221;-radius fingerboard. Further, the guitar will be available in six- and seven-string models.*
> 
> The Colorado-bred Broderick is not only a formidable shred guitarist, but also an extraordinary musician in a much wider sense. He started playing at age 10, studying guitar, voice, violin and piano, and eagerly devoured a wealth of diverse musical influences extending well beyond rock into classical, jazz, blues and country forms. He earned a degree in classical guitar performance from the University of Denver&#8217;s Lamont School of Music, and he himself has taught guitar for more than a dozen years.
> 
> Broderick joined Megadeth in early 2008. His molten guitar work has contributed to the band&#8217;s current revitalization, including 2009 album Endgame, the American Carnage and Rust in Peace 20th Anniversary tours, and the summer 2010 Sonisphere Festival shows in Europe that featured several metallically historic Big Four shows.
> 
> Jackson&#8217;s unveiling of Broderick&#8217;s new signature model comes closely on the heels of the guitar maker&#8217;s announcement of its partnership with Megadeth bassist David Ellefson, who received his own new signature bass model in early 2011 and who will be collaborating with Jackson on the development of other new bass models.


----------



## aleXander

djpharoah said:


> CANNOT WAIT FOR THIS!!


 
You and me both man!
THat's going to be a really killer guitar.
And if it has the same headstock on the seven string I'm for sure getting it.


----------



## JamesM




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Holy shit it's gonna be a seven!


----------



## techcoreriffman

SO EXCITED!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nice!


----------



## djpharoah

Why can't I thank my OWN thread!! 


Man I'm waiting for this to come out asap


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

I think I speak on behalf of all people wanting a Chris Broderick sig when I say:

"IT'S ABOUT GODDAMN TIME!!!"


----------



## BlackWidowESP

That would be funny if it was a Y2KV


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

djpharoah said:


> Why can't I thank my OWN thread!!
> 
> 
> Man I'm waiting for this to come out asap


 
Be the first to get one and we'll thank you 3 fold.

And once you get one..... DIBS?


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## djpharoah

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Be the first to get one and we'll thank you 3 fold.
> 
> And once you get one..... DIBS?


 that the specs don't blow ass chunks and I *might* get one. So far I've only seen the headstock for the 6 string which is a reverse SLS headstock. That's like judging a girls looks from a photo of her fingernail.


----------



## Kel668

I REALLY thought I wasn't going to be wanting to buy a new electric this year. Don't get me wrong, there's some cool stuff that's been leaked for 2011, but nothing that blew my kilt up and screamed "YOU MUST HAVE THIS!"

Until now.

Dammit...

(I know, I'm saying this like it's a bad thing. It totally isn't. And this guy deserves a sig like whoa. And if that's coming out in 7-string form, then I'm all over it like dead on Elvis.)


----------



## JamesM

^^Or her ass. Because a good one can really make an ugly girl look alooooot better.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

djpharoah said:


> that the specs don't blow ass chunks and I *might* get one. So far I've only seen the headstock for the 6 string which is a reverse SLS headstock. That's like judging a girls looks from a photo of her fingernail.


 
Only known pic:






Quite the tease ain't it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I really hope this offered in a USA and MIJ.


----------



## Kel668

Another cruel tease of a pic.


----------



## devolutionary

Holy crap! It doesn't have the off-putting headstock either! Now that -is- tempting!


----------



## leonardo7

Im extremely excited that its going to be available as a 7 as well! Jackson rules! If I had my pick of the big companies, Id consider ESP but Id go with Jackson probably cause not only are they super nice but the custom shop is nearby in Arizona. This guitar is gonna seriously be incredible. MIJ Jacksons are nice too. Anyone guess on the specs?


----------



## Kotex

Damn, I've been gone awhile. Last time I was on here Broderick was with Ibanez.  What happen to that?


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Lesson learned: If you want a signature model, don't go to Ibanez.

I don't think Dino will follow suit any time soon. Damn Ibanazi!


----------



## ROAR

This is epic.
I really wanna see the finish and 7 string model!


----------



## Philligan

That headstock's amazing  

I'm guessing it'll be semi-close to his first LACS (wasn't it?) Ibby (trans black on flame maple, natural binding), in which case, my only beef will be the 12" fretboard radius, but I can deal with that


----------



## DarkSaga

I want a full guitar pic NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

Oh boy....the GAS juices are a bubblin in me tummy!! hahaha

If this looks as tasty as I think it is, then i am pretty sure i am gonna order one as soon as it is available

This is going be a USA production guitar right and not an import?


----------



## djpharoah

Philligan said:


> That headstock's amazing
> 
> I'm guessing it'll be semi-close to his first LACS (wasn't it?) Ibby (trans black on flame maple, natural binding), in which case, my only beef will be the 12" fretboard radius, but I can deal with that


It *might* be the 12-16" from Jackson because someone still put in the hyphen in the blog if you see up in the OP. 12-16 is way easier to play and hopefully he's accepted that. Otherwise nothing a luthier or a good tech can't change.


----------



## kmanick

djpharoah said:


> It *might* be the 12-16" from Jackson because someone still put in the hyphen in the blog if you see up in the OP. 12-16 is way easier to play and hopefully he's accepted that. Otherwise nothing a luthier or a good tech can't change.


 
hopefully it's the standard Soloist 12-16 radius.
a straight 12" radius would kill this for me.
can't wait to see what his specs are on this
16-18 would be even better (Ive gotten so used to the 20" on my BRJ that now I actually prefer it).


----------



## Philligan

djpharoah said:


> It *might* be the 12-16" from Jackson because someone still put in the hyphen in the blog if you see up in the OP. 12-16 is way easier to play and hopefully he's accepted that. Otherwise nothing a luthier or a good tech can't change.



If it is a 12-16" I'd use my student line of credit to buy one. I've got a 10-16" compound radius on my Warmoth and love it. 12-16" can only be better.

I want to see a full pic soon or I'm gonna have trouble sleeping tonight


----------



## TimSE

i hope more than anything its not ugly  i loved his custom ibbys


----------



## djpharoah

Ibanez fucked up


----------



## Shinto

I hope the reverse Soloist headstock doesn't look too bad with 7 tuning pegs. As for the rest of the guitar, I'd imagine it'd look like his LACS.


----------



## djpharoah

Shinto said:


> I hope the reverse Soloist headstock doesn't look too bad with 7 tuning pegs. As for the rest of the guitar, I'd imagine it'd look like his LACS.


It's not the reverse Soloist Pointy headstock but rather the reverse SLS headstock.


----------



## Inazone

I hope the production models end up as the teaser pic shows, with binding but no inlays. It might seem like a minor thing, but those awful "MOTO" pearloid inlays just ruin most of the Jackson imports for me. Black inlays and binding on a maple fretboard are OK because they aren't trying to "fake" pearl, but pearloid is pretty bad. But a blank ebony (or nice rosewood) board is one of my favorite things. Good call on their part to go with DiMarzio pickups, regardless of model. The Jackson attachment to Duncans and EMGs has gotten a bit ridiculous.


----------



## MetalBuddah

That headstock is tantalizing!


----------



## ibanezRG1527

(hi, new to the forum!) and me being an ibanez player, im disapointed that he left but it would be awesome to see another 7 string jackson. theres only what, 2 right now? slat-7 and COW-7?


----------



## devolutionary

^ Indeed, the more 7s in circulation this year, the better. Could be a fairly solid year for quality 7-string releases.


----------



## djpharoah

ibanezRG1527 said:


> (hi, new to the forum!) and me being an ibanez player, im disapointed that he left but it would be awesome to see another 7 string jackson. theres only what, 2 right now? slat-7 and COW-7?



Yeah right now those two are the only production 7s Jackson makes. I think this will also be a MIJ Jackson.


----------



## Xaios

I'm also an Ibby fanboy to a certain extent, but I also know Chris has *supremely* good taste in guitars. Whatever he greenlights will be awesome.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

i really wish ibanez gave him something. i mean why does noodles from the offspring (his guitar is pretty bad based on the specs too) get one but not broderick? unfair IMO


----------



## Dan

NEED PICS NAOOOOO. I'm totally buying one if its going to turn out how i think.

AND IT MAY BE IN WHITE TOO 


AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH SO HAPPY!


----------



## devolutionary

Noodles has been an Ibanez user since Dinosaurs found religion and joined the cult of Xenu to escape the hellish volcanic wasteland. You can't really compare in that manner.

Broderick left Ibanez because they were dicks. If he had have remained, they probably would eventually give him a sig. But there is, as other threads point out, more to sig models than the users popularity in specific circles. They are also a major marketing tool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

devolutionary said:


> Broderick left Ibanez because they were dicks.



Yeah, those fucking assholes had the audacity to give him free custom shop guitars and loads of publicity. Man, if they did that to me I'd be soooooooo pissed. 





He left because he really wanted a sig, and one Ibanez wasn't really willing to make at the time. The whole "they used my name here" and "it has this spec" thing is just bullshit spin. I didn't see him leaving Ibanez when they used either in the past, not sure how something that happened a year ago would magically effect the offer from another company. 

Back on topic, this guitar is probably going to be pretty fucking epic, and I'm quite excited for it. If it's spec'd nice, and built solid I'll probably pick one up.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm pretty sure this is going to be killer.


----------



## Dan

This in a 7 with original floyd rose, passives and no pup rings please


----------



## devolutionary

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, those fucking assholes had the audacity to give him free custom shop guitars and loads of publicity. Man, if they did that to me I'd be soooooooo pissed.



pffft totally

Mind you, I only use Ibanez these days and I still think they're dicks. Granted that's because I don't have a Dino sig in my hands, so I might be a bit selfish in my grump


----------



## aleXander

MaxOfMetal said:


> The whole "they used my name here" and "it has this spec" thing is just bullshit spin.


 
Oh please, he's just getting a sig cause we bitched enough.


----------



## jl-austin

You all know me with Jackson headstocks!  

I am not a fan of the normal 3x3 Jackson headstock, but the reversed doesn't look too bad. Personally I would never buy the normal one, but the reversed one, maybe.


----------



## DC23

If this is a USA 7 archtop soloist with the 12-16"...I will finally have what I want!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I guess I'm alone in the boat wanting the 7-string USA inline headstock.


----------



## djpharoah

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess I'm alone in the boat wanting the 7-string USA inline headstock.



No you're not alone. I woulda loved that but lets be frank - the last time Jackson did a headstock for the 7 it was monstrously disproportionate. At least with this it won't be and that works for me.


----------



## troyguitar

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess I'm alone in the boat wanting the 7-string USA inline headstock.



You're not alone. A Jackson without the pointy inline headstock is barely a Jackson at all. Especially if it doesn't even have sharkfin inlays (which it seems this won't).


----------



## Double A

God damn, I love me some trans black and blank ebony fretboards, well blank fretboards in general. I need to see this guitar.


----------



## WickedSymphony

troyguitar said:


> You're not alone. A Jackson without the pointy inline headstock is barely a Jackson at all. Especially if it doesn't even have sharkfin inlays (which it seems this won't).





The Jackson inline headstocks are sexy as hell, as are the sharkfin inlays (when they're appropriately sized for the fretboard  ).


----------



## possumkiller

The thing I hate about transparent black is its never black. Its either brown or purple.


----------



## ibbyfreak13

i would have prefered an ibanez for him but hopefully its turns out good for him, personally im not liking the headstock, but thats just me. also im hearing a lot of complaining about dino not having a sig, but does anyone know the story there? im mean as long as he has been with ibanez you would think it would have been offered but maybe ,just maybe, he likes the aspect that he has one of a kind guitars, just food for thought. also it could have something to do with the constantly unstable nature of his band status, fear factory split how many times and divine heresy parted ways with original singer quickly so who knows when he will be forming a new band. also ive read many times that dino is a .... and maybe he is just hard to work with even if you are giving him free guitars, just another thought.


----------



## technomancer

I swear the next person that whines about a Dino sig in a thread not about Dino is getting a week off...


----------



## troyguitar

So what I'm guessing thus far is that this will be the SLAT3-6 and 7 with DiMarzios and ebony boards and probably a $200 price increase.


----------



## djpharoah

Can anyone speculate on whether it'll be neck thru or bolt on for me please>?


----------



## aleXander

djpharoah said:


> Can anyone speculate on whether it'll be neck thru or bolt on for me please>?


 
It's probably going to be bolt on... as all his LACS were bolt on..
But then again all the soloists i've seen have been neck through.


----------



## troyguitar

Probably a thrubolt with a set bridge.


----------



## djpharoah

troyguitar said:


> Probably a thrubolt with a set bridge.



???

Isn't a fan of the floyd or am I not understanding you?


----------



## troyguitar

was supposed to be a joke. I didn't think you were seriously asking about the neck-thru vs bolt-on. Jackson called it a Soloist so it must by definition be a neck-thru.


----------



## djpharoah

troyguitar said:


> was supposed to be a joke. I didn't think you were seriously asking about the neck-thru vs bolt-on. Jackson called it a Soloist so it must by definition be a neck-thru.



Bastid - don't joke when I so vulnerable!


----------



## blister7321

yeah soloists are neck thru and dinkys are bolt on
i hope it eventually gets a 7 version 
and weren't his ibbys maple fretboards dyed black??
or did i hear wrong


----------



## MaxOfMetal

blister7321 said:


> i hope it eventually gets a 7 version



Read the OP. 


I really find it scary how few people really read the OP or the other replies in a thread before posting lately.


----------



## blister7321

i know its gonna be a 6 i just hope its gonna eventually lead to a 7
but if anyone can answer my question its you max 
any ideas


----------



## MaxOfMetal

blister7321 said:


> i know its gonna be a 6 i just hope its gonna eventually lead to a 7



Okay. March your ass back to the OP and read the part that Mesh took the time out of his busy day to put in bold.


----------



## potatohead

blister7321 said:


> yeah soloists are neck thru and dinkys are bolt on
> i hope it eventually gets a 7 version
> and weren't his ibbys maple fretboards dyed black??
> or did i hear wrong


 
Rosewood dyed black, because the guys at Ibanez think Ebony is made of Unicorn farts. Or something. 

I don't like the headstock on this thing either, to be honest. Will be cool to see the whole guitar however.


----------



## blister7321

MaxOfMetal said:


> Okay. March your ass back to the OP and read the part that Mesh took the time out of his busy day to put in bold.




OH shit i misread 
sorry about that

@potatohead thanks i thought it was maple

as for the headstock i like it 
kinda reminds me of the caparison HS a little (anyone else see it)

im just glad to see megadeth guys with jackson again


----------



## MaxOfMetal

blister7321 said:


> OH shit i misread
> sorry about that



It's all good.


----------



## ROAR

I wanna see this fucking now.
I wanna know pickups, scale, everything!!!


----------



## djpharoah

ROAR said:


> I wanna see this fucking now.
> I wanna know pickups, scale, everything!!!



Pickups = Dimarzios most likely D-Activators
Scale = most likely 25.5"

Specs on the woods = maple cap on something.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

djpharoah said:


> Pickups = Dimarzios most likely D-Activators
> Scale = most likely 25.5"


----------



## TemjinStrife

Looks like an ebony board.

I for one love the SLSMG headstock, and dislike sharkfins. Looks good reversed too.

But I'm biased, I have an SLSMG. I'm hoping his design is very similar to an SLS.


----------



## ROAR

djpharoah said:


> Pickups = Dimarzios most likely D-Activators
> Scale = most likely 25.5"
> 
> Specs on the woods = maple cap on something.



I'm not a fan of D-Activators, but if it's reasonably
priced switching them out shouldn't be a problem.

EDIT: slipped my mind Soloist are neck-through.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

djpharoah said:


> Pickups = Dimarzios most likely D-Activators
> Scale = most likely 25.5"
> 
> Specs on the woods = maple cap on something.


 
I can live with these. I'm a big fan of D-Activators on both 6 and 7s.


----------



## devolutionary

That would be quite sexy if that's the case. I don't know if I want a 25.5" 7, but for a 6, that sounds better and better.


----------



## metalvince333

Id really love if he changed to neck through but kept it unfinished like the new jackson dominions! this and he was talking about a new contour? I believe i've seen pics of a namm guitar with a huge arm contour that could look pretty damn cool and be uber comfortable just like the RGD from ibanez.. there it is,  EDIT: 7min30 to see that contour

but yeah.. Jackson is going all out on sigs these days and seem to be doing better and better with Ian and Beaulieu coming back to them and now the two megaboys. I personally am very interested in the Scott Ian and Broderick signature as they are two of my favorite guitar players with two completly different needs in a guitar.Even if I find myself becoming more and more of a floyd rose haterand Im pretty damn sure the broderick will have one its still not a deal breaker for me as the man has some of the best taste in guitars i've seen!

cant wait to see all those guitars Jackson has to put out this year!


----------



## djpharoah

Oh man - if it has a Pablo Cut heel on the guitar (previously a CS only option) then hubba hubba!!


----------



## ROAR

I forgot Beaulieu was on Jackson...
Now Im craving two Jacksons!
Has there ever been this much attention on Jackson??


----------



## Xaios

There was a 7 string Jackson CS Soloist that was GOTM on MG a while back. While I think the SLS headstock looks a little large on a 6 string, it looks great on a 7.

Pics:












Link: GOTM June 2009 - Mike's Jackson Custom Shop Sevenstring


----------



## ROAR




----------



## djpharoah

That's our very own Eaeolian's (Mike) CS7 Soloist.


----------



## potatohead

22 frets on that thing... Weird.


----------



## slapnutz

Damn I was hoping for a reversed headstock but its cool nonetheless.

The only thing I'd miss from Ibanez is their pointier horns which i prefer.

That neck binding looks really interesting from the low res pic... is it white/cream/brown/pearl or what???


----------



## Prydogga

^ That's not Chris's sig, it's another CS Soloist 7.


----------



## Miek

Alright Jackson, you've finally won me over.


----------



## JacobShredder

I was about to say that I hope that it's 12"-16" this might be my new main 7. Which is funny. Cause then I'd have a loomis and a Broderick hahahahaha


----------



## Loomer

HammettHateCrew said:


> I think I speak on behalf of all people with any sense when I say:
> 
> "IT'S ABOUT GODDAMN TIME!!!"



Fix'd


----------



## slapnutz

Prydogga said:


> ^ That's not Chris's sig, it's another CS Soloist 7.



We're (i was) talking about the pics in the first page right? The one with CB face in them?


----------



## AChRush1349

...Don't know how to feel about this yet...Extremely excited that Chris is getting his own model, but part of the reason i've become an ibanez fanboy lately were his Ibanez customs  Perhaps time to go back to being a jackson fanboy.


----------



## Sebastian

I'm happy he'll get signatures in Jackson. 

Jackson 

still i don't like the sls headstock


----------



## jcbakz

cant hold on much longer! 

when will it be the unveiled again?
this is epic!


----------



## Sebastian

jcbakz said:


> cant hold on much longer!
> 
> when will be the unvailing again?
> this is epic!



Probably this week @ NAMM ?


----------



## jcbakz

Sebastian said:


> Probably this week @ NAMM ?



damn! didnt saw that got too excited


----------



## afflictive

We all were waiting for this  Nice to see it finally happen. But the fact that the models probably comes with a floyd kills it a bit for me.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

slapnutz said:


> We're (i was) talking about the pics in the first page right? The one with CB face in them?



Have another look, its a Reversed SLS Headstock


----------



## SamSam

I was contemplating buying an RGD7 later this year. But things have now become interesting! Can't wait to see this, I wonder if the specs will match his own guitar or not. Fingers crossed on matching stock! I'm not a huge fan of the D-Activator bridge but the neck is decent at least  

Fingers crossed on pics soon!


----------



## Prydogga

Metal_Maniac said:


> Have another look, its a Reversed SLS Headstock



Yeah, this is why I thought he was talking about the CS pic above. I guess he meant 6 in line reversed.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

MaxOfMetal said:


> He left because he really wanted a sig, and one Ibanez wasn't really willing to make at the time. The whole "they used my name here" and "it has this spec" thing is just bullshit spin. I didn't see him leaving Ibanez when they used either in the past, not sure how something that happened a year ago would magically effect the offer from another company.




I'm pretty sure it was because they used his design elements on the 2010 RGA Prestige models without his permission. He did have a signature design, but when Ibanez took the unique elements of Chris's RGA's, it kinda made giving him a signature a useless venture because the production models were close enough.


----------



## BigBaldIan

Colour me very ineterested indeed. As much as I love the traditional in-line headstock, I think the sls (especially reversed) is very nice indeed. I await the full unveiling with bated breath.


----------



## slapnutz

Prydogga said:


> Yeah, this is why I thought he was talking about the CS pic above. I guess he meant 6 in line reversed.



Yeah sorry, I mean the reversed inline 6 pointy slant headstock.... although the 7string version does look kinda big.


----------



## CloudAC

YAYYYY! a bit late, screw timezones!  It might leak before NAMM in 3 days. Let us pray


----------



## BigBaldIan

CloudAC said:


> YAYYYY! a bit late, screw timezones!  It might leak before NAMM in 3 days. Let us pray


 
You and me both, I'm trying to find a 7 that won't wreck my hands. I always end up gravitating back towards Jackson.


----------



## Metalus

My dreams of a 7 string Soloist have been answered. The fact that its a Chris Broderick sig means its gonna be EVEN sexier than your average Jackson. Any idea on the price?


----------



## ralphy1976

Metalus said:


> My dreams of a 7 string Soloist have been answered. The fact that its a Chris Broderick sig means its gonna be EVEN sexier than your average Jackson. Any idea on the price?



i'll hazard a guess and say signature model to start at ~$1800 to $2200


----------



## CloudAC

^^^^^ Thats a bit high isn't it?


----------



## ralphy1976

CloudAC said:


> ^^^^^ Thats a bit high isn't it?



it is my guess and it is based on a US made Jackson model, maybe for non-US models it will be a lot cheaper, but you have to remember that although he was pissed off at Ibanez, he did no leave them for free.

he basically was a free-agent, so there must have been some pretty pennies on the table for them to snatch it, thus they need to recoup their investment, and metal is a small world!!!


----------



## CloudAC

Yeah that makes sense. Im hoping it MIJ cause they are great quality and I know I could afford it then  Plus the other SLAT3-7's are MIJ I think.


----------



## ralphy1976

CloudAC said:


> Yeah that makes sense. Im hoping it MIJ cause they are great quality and I know I could afford it then  Plus the other SLAT3-7's are MIJ I think.



yeah, MIJ. althought i am curious to see how they will be going about with the marketing : 

1 - you have the product and a lot of people want it and are eager to try it out, so you market it ~10% / ~15% higher since it is from one of the world most acclaimed virtuoso and you know you will sell a lot of the 1st batch solely on people being psyched about it

2 - you sell the product ~10% so that those who were thinking about it will buy it because it is cheaper and it is Chris Boderick, but it means you need to sell at least 10% more of those axes

I'd go with one, based on the fact that Chris never had an Ibby signature model and these axes, including the MIJ are just that..

So..i'd guess $800 - $950 MIJ, which will translate into 800 - 700 GBP and 1000Euros!!!!


----------



## jcbakz

ralphy1976 said:


> i'll hazard a guess and say signature model to start at ~$1800 to $2200



"please have mercy for those who cant afford such cost "


----------



## BigBaldIan

Just taken a look at the video on page 4, if the body shape is anything like the Soloist at 7.30 I'm sold.


----------



## Senensis

Ok, I have always dreamed of either a 7 string soloist or a Broderick sig. Now I can have both... at the same time. Well, here goes my 2011 budget I guess.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

CloudAC said:


> ^^^^^ Thats a bit high isn't it?





Jackson said:


> *Jackson Custom Shop *is introducing its new Chris Broderick signature guitar model in January 2011. Broderick himself worked closely with Custom Shop master craftsmen to create a distinctive guitar based on a classic Jackson design.



Looks like its going to be a custom shop model for now.


----------



## ralphy1976

7deadlysins666 said:


> Looks like its going to be a custom shop model for now.



can i hear k k k k k k-ching.....


----------



## BigBaldIan

7deadlysins666 said:


> Looks like its going to be a custom shop model for now.


 
That is something of an imbuggerance to say the least.


----------



## eaeolian

djpharoah said:


> It's not the reverse Soloist Pointy headstock but rather the reverse SLS headstock.



Why reverse it?  Oh well, doesn't make that much difference. If it's that and compound radius...


----------



## eaeolian

djpharoah said:


> Yeah right now those two are the only production 7s Jackson makes. I think this will also be a MIJ Jackson.



I'm betting this kills the COW as a product, too. They haven't been selling.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Wait! No Dino sig? j/k, Techno! 

Jokes aside, I'm actually quite interested in seeing how the 7-string will look, most definitely. Chris is a man with a great taste in guitars, and I've always liked his approach. I can't help wondering what the bridge will be, exactly, as he was quite a keen fan of the Zero philosophy. Anything I may have missed?


----------



## eaeolian

Plug said:


> This in a 7 with original floyd rose, passives and no pup rings please



It'll probably have rings, but otherwise that's close to my guess for it. If that's the case, I'll be buying one.


----------



## eaeolian

Fred the Shred said:


> Wait! No Dino sig? j/k, Techno!
> 
> Jokes aside, I'm actually quite interested in seeing how the 7-string will look, most definitely. Chris is a man with a great taste in guitars, and I've always liked his approach. I can't help wondering what the bridge will be, exactly, as he was quite a keen fan of the Zero philosophy. Anything I may have missed?



That's an OFR lock nut on the 6 string.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Well spotted, sir! 

I was wondering how Jackson would approach (if at all) the whole trem stability concepts. You can't go wrong with the tried and tested OFR, though. Thanks, mate.


----------



## BigBaldIan

Fred the Shred said:


> Well spotted, sir!
> 
> I was wondering how Jackson would approach (if at all) the whole trem stability concepts. You can't go wrong with the tried and tested OFR, though. Thanks, mate.


 
Tremol-no fitted as standard possibly, or it may well be the case that the OFR is a compromise Chris was willing to accept.


----------



## sakeido

yeah... I'm buying one
probably just a six string tho unless the woods in the 7 string are exactly what I'm looking for (mahog neck through mahog wings, flame maple cap0 

I find it funny tho. for years and years people always said "SLS headstock > inline" but now... what an unpleasable market


----------



## volkutachibana

i hope this signature chris s guiar its beautiful and most hevy guitar ever


----------



## Decipher

sakeido said:


> yeah... I'm buying one
> probably just a six string tho unless the woods in the 7 string are exactly what I'm looking for (mahog neck through mahog wings, flame maple cap0
> 
> I find it funny tho. for years and years people always said "SLS headstock > inline" but now... what an unpleasable market


 I'm thinking the same. I've never been a huge Jackson fan because of the in-ling headstock. Kinda funny though, this past weekend I was @ the local shop (Axe) with some buddies and even said, "I love the SLS headstock, if they made a 7 with that I would defenitly be inticed......"

I cannot wait to see this!! Way to go Jackson!


----------



## djpharoah

1 more day till NAMM starts...


----------



## ralphy1976

.. and i ran out of monster energy already...


----------



## mikernaut

Very interesting to see how this turns out. Heh and now Mesh has another Jackson CS 7 to go into his collection


----------



## I AM THE OCEAN

Siiiick.


----------



## eaeolian

mikernaut said:


> Very interesting to see how this turns out. Heh and now Mesh has another Jackson CS 7 to go into his collection



+1. Maybe me, too. I'll find the money for a USA if I like it...


----------



## JohnIce

YES! More than yes. Yes times two, at the very least.

I love the SLS headstock, I love carved top superstrats, and seeing as how this won't have EMG helipads in it, I'm quite stoked. And I'm also happy they went without the sharkfin inlays 

I'll see if I can justify getting a dual humbucker guitar (I'm an HSS guy) but this sure as hell seems to fit me better than any production 7-string so far.


----------



## potatohead

djpharoah said:


> 1 more day till NAMM starts...


 
Doesn't it start Thursday?

My bet is this is based on the MIJ SLAT-7, and will cost about 10 - 15% more than those. It doesn't make sense to release it as a USA model and sell ten of them... Unless they do both, like ESP does with some sigs or Ibanez does with the MTM's.


----------



## eaeolian

potatohead said:


> Doesn't it start Thursday?
> 
> My bet is this is based on the MIJ SLAT-7, and will cost about 10 - 15% more than those. It doesn't make sense to release it as a USA model and sell ten of them... Unless they do both, like ESP does with some sigs or Ibanez does with the MTM's.



I'll bet there's a 100 piece USA small run, then a production MIJ version after that. That's what I'm sure the Ellefson bass will be.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Anyone want to buy a PRS Allender SE...Mode Four cab...kidney? 

If they do it is a MIJ, one will be mine. Soon.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

JohnIce said:


> YES! More than yes. Yes times two, at the very least.
> 
> I love the SLS headstock, I love carved top superstrats, and seeing as how this won't have EMG helipads in it, I'm quite stoked. And I'm also happy they went without the sharkfin inlays
> 
> I'll see if I can justify getting a dual humbucker guitar (*I'm an HSS guy)* but this sure as hell seems to fit me better than any production 7-string so far.




Solutions-Pickguard or soap bars


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Man yeah. I think ill get one myself.. Looks damn good.


----------



## BigBaldIan

eaeolian said:


> I'll bet there's a 100 piece USA small run, then a production MIJ version after that. That's what I'm sure the Ellefson bass will be.



Based on past experience? I certainly hope so.


----------



## vhmetalx

Is it being introduced first say at NAMM? Will there be LEGIT pics then?
Am I asking unanswerable questions?!


----------



## Rick

Way to fuck it up, Ibanez. 

Congrats, Chris, that's really great for you!


----------



## troyguitar

eaeolian said:


> I'm betting this kills the COW as a product, too. They haven't been selling.



It quit selling because they doubled the price on the damn thing. There's no reason in the universe that the COW (6 or 7) should cost more than a DK2. It's got cheaper hardware (TOM bridge, 1 pickup, 1 knob) and takes significantly less labor to produce (no binding, no inlays, no trem route, 1 pickup route, 1 pot to install). Its original price of ~$600 was perfect. Bring it down to 699 with case just like a DK2 and people might actually buy it - I know I'd be interested in a Red Blue Pearl 6 or 7.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HammettHateCrew said:


> I'm pretty sure it was because they used his design elements on the 2010 RGA Prestige models without his permission. He did have a signature design, but when Ibanez took the unique elements of Chris's RGA's, it kinda made giving him a signature a useless venture because the production models were close enough.



Though, since he was a signed endorsee, everything he "designs" for Ibanez is their property, not his. Unless he pulled an EVH, but seeing as there's no litigation, I'm incline to believe that didn't happen. If he wanted the features of his customs to remain unique to his he should have said/signed something from the get go.

Sounds like someone didn't read their contract and is a little ticked about it after the fact. 

What I find suspect is that he didn't really have all these "problems" with Ibanez until he started working with Jackson and they offered him a couple of sigs. 

The same goes for the whole "using name without permission". Once again, Ibanez had been doing it as early as 08'/09' and he certainly didn't have a problem with it then. Also once again, if Ibanez was "wrong" in doing so, then there would be some form of litigation, whether it be monetary or simply Ibanez not being allowed to distribute materials via cease and desist. 

Like I said, this is reading much more like Chris just really wanted something that Ibanez was not quite ready to let him have. As such he decided to move on, which I think any of us would do in the same situation, especially if there is another company offering exactly what you want. The whole "Ibanez did this" and "Ibanez did that" just seems like a thinly veiled "fuck you", and more of an "excuse" to move on than a solid, founded reason. I guess saying "yeah, I wanted more" would have been frowned upon by some.  

Either way, I'm happy to see a potentially killer spec'd, quality Jackson 7 hit the market after that highly disappointing (to me anyway) SLAT3-7. 

I really dig Jackson guitars, especially the Dinky, Soloist, and King V, always have, and I'm really looking forward to this guitar to see what it has to offer. The "offset body" is intriguing to me. It's sounding like it's going to be a cross between an RGA, Saber, and Soloist...........which is fucking awesome. Chris has some really good taste in guitars, so I know it's going to look hot.


----------



## potatohead

I think it's safe to assume Jackson showed him a wad of dough... Everything else is smoke and mirrors. I'd switch, too.


----------



## loktide

pretty fucking stoked


----------



## ROAR

I think we can all agree MaxOfMetal is probably spot on


----------



## divide

Wow, this can be exciting. But i would like to have Jackson Kelly or Warrior 7 more than dinky/soloist 7.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

divide said:


> Wow, this can be exciting. But i would like to have Jackson Kelly or Warrior 7 more than dinky/soloist 7.



They had a Kelly 7 in Japan for awhile.. I also would love to have one of those..


----------



## JohnIce

dragonblade629 said:


> Solutions-Pickguard or soap bars



Pickguards on carved tops rarely look that good to me, and I definately wouldn't bolt a pickguard to a 2000 dollar guitar. And as for soap bars, assuming you mean empty 707 covers... why would I route for one of those just to chuck a singlecoil in there? It'd look strange with a passive bridge humbucker, not to mention damage the resale value immensely.


----------



## eaeolian

divide said:


> Wow, this can be exciting. But i would like to have Jackson Kelly or Warrior 7 more than dinky/soloist 7.



I'd love a Warrior 7, but I don't see it anytime soon. Then again, I've been wrong before...


----------



## djpharoah

A very good chance Jackson is willing to shell out the $$ and make him a signature model when Ibanez wasn't.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sounds like someone didn't read their contract and is a little ticked about it after the fact.
> 
> What I find suspect is that he didn't really have all these "problems" with Ibanez until he started working with Jackson and they offered him a couple of sigs.


 
He wanted a sig, but Ibanez said no and gave him customs instead, then they end up releasing something pretty similar to what he wanted in a sig anyway. That kinda says 'yeah we like your ideas but we don't want your name attached to it'. I'd be kinda annoyed if I were someone as talented as Broderick with the reputation to boot. If they think it would sell as a standalone guitar, whats the big deal about having his name on tiny letters on the headstock? Besides, any issues he did have he would've had to have kept to himself being under contract, you don't 'shit where you eat'.


----------



## Insanity

Man that headstock is nice! The original jackson headstocks is one of the reasons I never really liked em


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> He wanted a sig, but Ibanez said no and gave him customs instead, then they end up releasing something pretty similar to what he wanted in a sig anyway. That kinda says 'yeah we like your ideas but we don't want your name attached to it'. I'd be kinda annoyed if I were someone as talented as Broderick with the reputation to boot. If they think it would sell as a standalone guitar, whats the big deal about having his name on tiny letters on the headstock? Besides, any issues he did have he would've had to have kept to himself being under contract, you don't 'shit where you eat'.



Where are these guitars that are so similar to what he had from LACS? 

If you mean the RGAs, they were in the design phase before Chris was even in Megadeth. Tak had them prototyped for at least three years before their release. Plus the trems, inlays, finishes, pickups, controls, etc. were all different from Chris' LACS. In fact, if you look for an interview before he got his black and white RGAs, he stated that he wanted to use stock models for Megadeth, hence him ordering the two custom painted S5470s. The twin RGAs didn't come along till later and were made at Ibanez's behest.

Keep in mind, Broderick wasn't in Megadeth until mid 08'. Was Ibanez to give him a sig. after being in Megadeth after only a year? Ibanez likes artists to be in stable bands. Heck, we don't even know when MegaDave will blow up and pull the plug. 

Remember, signature guitars represent a HUGE risk and investment for a company. If they release a signature guitar and six months later the band the artist is in either gives them the boot or dissolves, then look where they're left. I'd understand if Chris was in MegaDeth for several years and had more than one studio release under his belt, but as of now he doesn't. 

As far as the "shitting where he eats" comment goes, he obviously had zero problem with Ibanez using his name and image in the past (we're talking years). Why all of a sudden it's the key reason he leaves is awfully suspect.


----------



## ralphy1976

MaxOfMetal said:


> Why all of a sudden it's the key reason he leaves is awfully suspect.



maybe he didn't eat enough GREENS at ibby.....


----------



## klinic

MaxOfMetal said:


> Where are these guitars that are so similar to what he had from LACS?
> 
> If you mean the RGAs, they were in the design phase before Chris was even in Megadeth. Tak had them prototyped for at least three years before their release. Plus the trems, inlays, finishes, pickups, controls, etc. were all different from Chris' LACS. In fact, if you look for an interview before he got his black and white RGAs, he stated that he wanted to use stock models for Megadeth, hence him ordering the two custom painted S5470s. The twin RGAs didn't come along till later and were made at Ibanez's behest.
> 
> Keep in mind, Broderick wasn't in Megadeth until mid 08'. Was Ibanez to give him a sig. after being in Megadeth after only a year? Ibanez likes artists to be in stable bands. Heck, we don't even know when MegaDave will blow up and pull the plug.
> 
> Remember, signature guitars represent a HUGE risk and investment for a company. If they release a signature guitar and six months later the band the artist is in either gives them the boot or dissolves, then look where they're left. I'd understand if Chris was in MegaDeth for several years and had more than one studio release under his belt, but as of now he doesn't.
> 
> As far as the "shitting where he eats" comment goes, he obviously had zero problem with Ibanez using his name and image in the past (we're talking years). Why all of a sudden it's the key reason he leaves is awfully suspect.


There was actually a guitar I saw on a Japansese website that was close to identical to one of Chris' LACS with a different neck profile and pickups. I agree that's not particularly a huge deal, but meh, I think that particular model is what he was peeved about.


----------



## JacobShredder

as far as ibanez goes I just find it funny that not one but both of the Dragon brothers got sigs.. Nice sigs, but still comparing both of them combined to broderick isnt even possible.

The Dragonforce guitarists really only appeal to 12 year olds who play guitar hero. Realistically, genuine guitar players who have played and generally buy guitars in that price range frown upon the guitarists. That being said, I think both of their sigs are pretty kick ass. But being THEIR sigs I wouldn't buy one.. Loomis sig, I respect him and his guitar is pretty kickass also, therefore i had no problem with it, but I did even take the truss cover that said his name off.

Broderick appeals to more serious guitarists, and I'm not a die hard megadeath/broderick fan, quite the opposite. I'm not a megadeath fan and I think broderick is...meh...I think he's VERY talented but I don't get that "oh shit!" feeling like I do from Jeff Loomis, Per Nilsson, John Petrucci, Kiko..Etc.

'That being said, I think this guitar is gonna kick ass. And hoping is has 12-16".


----------



## MaxOfMetal

klinic said:


> There was actually a guitar I saw on a Japansese website that was close to identical to one of Chris' LACS with a different neck profile and pickups. I agree that's not particularly a huge deal, but meh, I think that particular model is what he was peeved about.



If you're talking about the RGA427Z, the only thing it has in common with Chris' LACS RGA7 is the body. 

- Different Neck
- Different Headstock
- Different Pickups/Routes
- Different Controls
- Different Trem
- Different Color
- Different Inlay
- Different Binding
- Different Nut

Literally, the only things that were the same were the scale and body shape. The body shape, once again, was developed before Chris was even getting LACS guitars. In fact it can be traced back to a prototype that Tak (builder and R&D guy at Ibanez) had made several years before for another artist.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

AH! Yes that is the guitar I was talking about in another thread that I tried the prototype of but he told me there was only going to be a six string model!!!! I take lessons from the man and I didn't even know there was going to be a seven, now that I am excited about!!! However, I can tell you guys about the body shape. It is similar to a superstrat kind of shape but the end of the guitar towards the bridge is kind of oblong and stretched out, and it looks sick and fits on the knee very well. Thanks for posting


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

djpharoah said:


> Ibanez fucked up



Yeah, you can read about that too in the other thread about someone asking if Broderick was going to dean, Chris explained the whole scenario to me


----------



## Loomer

Well, either way this guitar is gonna melt faces regardless if Ibanez fed him his own poo while beating him with a broken Artcore guitar or gave him 15 blowjobs and a backrub a day.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Loomer said:


> Well, either way this guitar is gonna melt faces regardless if Ibanez fed him his own poo while beating him with a broken Artcore guitar or gave him 15 blowjobs and a backrub a day.


----------



## devolutionary

Gotta agree with Loomer, the argument is done to death no matter which camp you sit in. Either way, this guitar will be bad ass. It's quite middle of the road too, with enough to satisfy most users without angering them too much either (folks who want the in-line headstock are drawn in by other elements instead, etc). It just seems to fit alot of opinions well. It promises to be a very hot piece of equipment and I do hope it sells as well as our ranting suggests.


----------



## Triple-J

Does this "offset body" that's mentioned in the spec mean that the bodyshape is at a slant like ESP's Horizon-3 or Mayones Regius model?


----------



## Loomer

That would be so awesome if it were the case.


----------



## s_k_mullins

This excites me! 
I wouldn't be able to afford the USA model, but a MIJ model would be fucking excellent!


----------



## mikernaut

The "offset body" body makes me think of a Jackson Demon but I really doubt that's what Chris would go with. Maybe Something more on the lines of Caparison or ESP Maverick Shape though? We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## JohnIce

WishIwasfinnish said:


> AH! Yes that is the guitar I was talking about in another thread that I tried the prototype of but he told me there was only going to be a six string model!!!! I take lessons from the man and I didn't even know there was going to be a seven, now that I am excited about!!! However, I can tell you guys about the body shape. It is similar to a superstrat kind of shape but the end of the guitar towards the bridge is kind of oblong and stretched out, and it looks sick and fits on the knee very well. Thanks for posting



Could it be comparable to this?







The custom body shape on his sig reminds me of when Petrucci left Ibby because they wouldn't make him a guitar to his exact specs. And it does indeed seem like most of Ibby's sigs even today are based on existing (or discontinued) Ibby guitars. If you wanted to design your own body shape, maybe Ibby isn't the company to go with.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

I've found this with Buz McGrath as well, but Chris' new model has an ebony fretboard, something which Ibanez doesn't offer. I'm not sure if it was a major specification issue for either of these artists, but it's definately something that may put off some players.

I understand that it's one thing when a luthier doesn't recommend a tonewood because it won't sound good, but it's a bit crazy to establish a policy for a large guitar company saying that Ebony is so bad that it will not go on any of their guitars.

Note: I know that the new J-custom RGT's have Ebony fretboards, but this was obviously a point when even the finest endorsees couldn't get Ebony on their guitars.


----------



## vampiregenocide

They can get ebony apparently, its just low quality. So its either that or high quality dyed rosewood. Think it was one of the Periphery lads who said that, can't remember. I prefer rosewood myself, but I do think its silly they don't offer it more.


----------



## Miek

I've never been quite clear on why Ibanez is so adverse to ebony fretboards, yet has used it as a guitar top before. I don't really mind, I suppose, seeing as Ibanez tends to use some beautiful rosewood on the higher end guitars, but I am curious.


----------



## xCaptainx

I guess Ibby is one of those 'hey this is what we do, like it or leave it' 

But yeah that's been my major niggle, I've loved the Ibbys I have in the past but rosewood just looks BORING, haha. My B.C's are ebony and maple fretboards and I couldnt be happier. Ebony/black with no fret markers just looks better, haha.


----------



## fwd0120

Loomer said:


> Well, either way this guitar is gonna melt faces regardless if Ibanez fed him his own poo while beating him with a broken Artcore guitar or gave him 15 blowjobs and a backrub a day.


      

On the other hand, I own an artcore


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

vampiregenocide said:


> They can get ebony apparently, its just low quality. So its either that or high quality dyed rosewood. Think it was one of the Periphery lads who said that, can't remember. I prefer rosewood myself, but I do think its silly they don't offer it more.


 
Okay, so it's just poor supply. That makes sense. It would be a major deal killer for picky guitarists (I'm not picky personally, I just prefer ebony fretboards.)

As for my opinion on the Jackson: Awesome! Looking forward to this one.


----------



## serazac25

I'm just happy to see an ebony fingerboard without inlays on a soloist type guitar. I will save for his Sig and everything but I wish that Jackson did there USA and all guitars with a matching headstock,just like Broderick's sig  I wonder if his signatures will follow a few patterns back when he was on Ibanez, first normal RG's then RGA's , wonder if his sig is a normal, flat soloist, then he will move on to the arch-top guitars. oh and if this guitars comes with an OFR PRO it will be just awesome, there is only like one company,Paradise guitars, that sell the OFR PRO already installed on their guitars. And they should start doing an OFR PRO for 7 string guitars.


----------



## troyguitar

serazac25 said:


> I wish that Jackson did there USA and all guitars with a matching headstock



The USA models in every trans finish have matching headstocks, it's part of what makes them awesome.


----------



## djpharoah

Miek said:


> I've never been quite clear on why Ibanez is so adverse to ebony fretboards, yet has used it as a guitar top before. I don't really mind, I suppose, seeing as Ibanez tends to use some beautiful rosewood on the higher end guitars, but I am curious.





HammettHateCrew said:


> Okay, so it's just poor supply. That makes sense. It would be a major deal killer for picky guitarists (I'm not picky personally, I just prefer ebony fretboards.)


It's not poor supply it's Ibanez being cheap. Ebony is available to everyone else but Ibanez?? Give me a break. It's just them not wanting to use ebony since it's a brittle piece of wood and having a machine press in your frets can easily break/crack the piece of ebony. That means ebony requires hand pressed frets which will not crack the piece of ebony because they don't use as much pressure and a person can tell when the wood won't give but a machine can't.


----------



## Miek

That was my guess or impression, but I wasn't ever too sure.


----------



## technomancer

djpharoah said:


> It's not poor supply it's Ibanez being cheap. Ebony is available to everyone else but Ibanez?? Give me a break. It's just them not wanting to use ebony since it's a brittle piece of wood and having a machine press in your frets can easily break/crack the piece of ebony. That means ebony requires hand pressed frets which will not crack the piece of ebony because they don't use as much pressure and a person can tell when the wood won't give but a machine can't.



Yeah the supply statement from Ibanez is complete crap. What they mean is it's harder to work with and slightly more expensive than alternatives so they don't want to use it. It's a cost-saving manufacturing decision and nothing else.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

JohnIce said:


> Could it be comparable to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The custom body shape on his sig reminds me of when Petrucci left Ibby because they wouldn't make him a guitar to his exact specs. And it does indeed seem like most of Ibby's sigs even today are based on existing (or discontinued) Ibby guitars. If you wanted to design your own body shape, maybe Ibby isn't the company to go with.



Having played and seen the guitar, it is most like this but even more so. It is a little more offset on the bottom, but not too much to be unappealing


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

JohnIce said:


> Pickguards on carved tops rarely look that good to me, and I definately wouldn't bolt a pickguard to a 2000 dollar guitar. And as for soap bars, assuming you mean empty 707 covers... why would I route for one of those just to chuck a singlecoil in there? It'd look strange with a passive bridge humbucker, not to mention damage the resale value immensely.



No, what I meant was a soapbar pickup, more commonly referred to as a P-90. They come in humbucker sizes. Or you could use a hmbucker cover over a single, though mounting might be difficult.


----------



## Loomer

Let me just reiterate:

This Guitar will seriously kick ass. I can't wait for the unveiling.


----------



## slapnutz

Please CB, go with direct mount pups insted of plastic rings.

It is a sig model after all so they should give him that much flexibility.


----------



## Emperoff

slapnutz said:


> Please CB, go with direct mount pups insted of plastic rings.
> 
> It is a sig model after all so they should give him that much flexibility.



This. I hate pickup rings with a passion.


----------



## Malkav

Agreed! Pickup rings are pure fail...

Funny thing though with regards to Ebony is that Jackson also use machines to fret necks, however from what I've been told apparently their machines vibrate the neck in such a way that the fret slots in as opposed to the fret being pressed in. I'm not claiming to be an expert and I may very well be wrong but this is what I was told - anyone else know if this is true?

I have to admit Broderick's LACS models were damn sexy but I'm not big on the arch top  Give me traditional flat topped RG anyday  It'll be sweet when he moves to Jackson though cause I work as a rep for them so I'll have a great excuse to order it in  It'll be really nice to finally have a Jackson 7 string with better quality fretwire, if that happens  cause the slat3-7 is not so great in this department.


----------



## eaeolian

The Japanese guitars with Ebony are machine-fretted, AFAIK. The USAs were still hand fretted as of a couple of years ago - I don't know if that's changed.


----------



## scherzo1928

djpharoah said:


> It's not poor supply it's Ibanez being cheap. Ebony is available to everyone else but Ibanez?? Give me a break. It's just them not wanting to use ebony since it's a brittle piece of wood and having a machine press in your frets can easily break/crack the piece of ebony. That means ebony requires hand pressed frets which will not crack the piece of ebony because they don't use as much pressure and a person can tell when the wood won't give but a machine can't.


 
Yep, if supply was the problem, you would just go to lmii, spend 30 bucks for a board, and have it mailed to Ibanez to make you your custom. Even I can get the highest grade ebony in a country that doesnt allow wood to be imported. That's just Ibanez doing things one way and one way only.

Regardless, there are quite a few guitars coming out that have made me start saving up. If this one has a solid maple top and not a veneer a la Ibanez I think I know where that fund is going, regardless of bridge, scale and selection of pickups.


----------



## djpharoah

1 more day till NAMM and hopefully pics!!


----------



## BigBaldIan

djpharoah said:


> 1 more day till NAMM and hopefully pics!!



I'm still waiting with baited breath, please let this be awesome.


----------



## djpharoah

BigBaldIan said:


> I'm still waiting with baited breath, please let this be awesome.


Same here my friend. I think Jackson can really win it this year if they pull this through.


----------



## Sebastian

djpharoah said:


> Same here my friend. I think Jackson can really win it this year if they pull this through.



 This can be a great year for Jackson


----------



## ROAR

Sebastian said:


> This can be a great year for Jackson



+1 to that.


----------



## JohnIce

dragonblade629 said:


> No, what I meant was a soapbar pickup, more commonly referred to as a P-90. They come in humbucker sizes. Or you could use a hmbucker cover over a single, though mounting might be difficult.



Well soapbar really refers to the shape of the pickup, not the construction... as such there are soapbar humbuckers aswell, and the 707 housing is sometimes referred to as a soapbar. Either way, the few humbucker-sized p-90's I've seen haven't been available for 7-strings, so the point is lost. Which is a shame cause I'd love a 7 with p-90's.


----------



## Invader

JohnIce said:


> Well soapbar really refers to the shape of the pickup, not the construction.



A P-90 was nicknamed "soapbar" a long long time ago. I think most people associate the name soapbar with P-90.


----------



## serazac25

troyguitar said:


> The USA models in every trans finish have matching headstocks, it's part of what makes them awesome.



But I want my Acapulco Gold Jackson with matching headstock, I knew about the trans finishes, but not on the metallic colors and all that.

And death to pickup rings and the comeback of the raspberry finish


----------



## troyguitar

I like pickup rings when they match the rest of the hardware, like on an SL2H. How so many people are so against them is beyond me.


----------



## BrainArt

troyguitar said:


> I like pickup rings when they match the rest of the hardware, like on an SL2H. How so many people are so against them is beyond me.



It's an aesthetic issue.

I, for one, like how they look on a very small amount of guitars, but I still prefer direct mounted pickups, because I mount my pinky right where the ring would be. And it's uncomfortable with the ring there.


I'm pretty sure (judging from his LACS guitars) he's going to go with direct mounted pickups. I hope so.


----------



## kmanick

Well I believe these are them
1000000689.JPG | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
thanks to Matts for geting a pic up so fast!
the 7 alone is the next pic


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## ittoa666

kmanick said:


> Well I believe these are them
> 1000000689.JPG | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> thanks to Matts for geting a pic up so fast!
> here's the 7
> 1000000689.JPG | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



DAYUM!


----------



## djpharoah

So fucking getting one - it looks awesome. Now just waiting on the price tag of that CS7.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nice. 

I want one.


----------



## Prydogga

Greatest Jackson I've ever seen. Trumps Kelly's. Good job Broderick, your impeccable taste shines again.


----------



## djpharoah

Does the scale look like 25.5"? It looks really long in the neck. Could just be the shape. Also that _IS _a floyd rose 7 right??


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Looks like 25.5 to me, but that's not exactly scientific. 

It looks to have an OFR7, but the pic isn't clear enough to say 100%. It would be nice if it was a lower profile unit though.


----------



## kmanick

I like it , the body is...................ahh a little "different" but I can get used to it.
I'd like to play one before I drop CS shop money down on one though.
I wonder what the extra switch is for?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

kmanick said:


> I wonder what the extra switch is for?



More than likely it's a kill switch as a few of Chris' other guitars had one.


----------



## djpharoah

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks like 25.5 to me, but that's not exactly scientific.
> 
> It looks to have an OFR7, but the pic isn't clear enough to say 100%. It would be nice if it was a lower profile unit though.


That looks like his CS USA model. I hope it's a USA model and not a MIJ with like 2 USA CS models.

I'm really really intrigued - first time ever for a new guitar!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

djpharoah said:


> Does the scale look like 25.5"? It looks really long in the neck. Could just be the shape. Also that _IS _a floyd rose 7 right??


 
It does look long, but 25.5 scales can look deceptively longer than they actually are. And yeah, it's probably the body shape that's giving that illusion. 

And the bridge looks like an OFR Lo Pro. 

Either way it does look amazing as per Chris' usual customs of choice.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And the bridge looks like an OFR Lo Pro.



Floyd Rose doesn't make a 7-string version of their low profile model. As far as I know.


----------



## kmanick

most drool worthy production 7 I've seen in a while.


----------



## Miek

Oh, Mista Broderick, you've given me tha vapors!


----------



## djpharoah

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And the bridge looks like an OFR Lo Pro.


That's kinda what I thought but I didn't think they made an OFR7 Pro model (which is the lo profile OFR).


----------



## Prydogga

Who makes the low profile trem on the Dean RC7? I always thought it was FR.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> Floyd Rose doesn't make a 7-string version of their low profile model. As far as I know.


 


djpharoah said:


> That's kinda what I thought but I didn't think they made an OFR7 Pro model (which is the lo profile OFR).


 
Crap, you guys are right. Now I'm certainly more interested on what that is.



Prydogga said:


> Who makes the low profile trem on the Dean RC7? I always thought it was FR.


 
Wasn't that a TRS trem?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

djpharoah said:


> That's kinda what I thought but I didn't think they made an OFR7 Pro model (which is the lo profile OFR).



Given that Fender owns both Floyd Rose and Jackson, perhaps they just decided to make one. 



Prydogga said:


> Who makes the low profile trem on the Dean RC7? I always thought it was FR.



Takeuchi or Ping.


----------



## djpharoah

Prydogga said:


> Who makes the low profile trem on the Dean RC7? I always thought it was FR.



It's a Taekuchi model since Rusty prefers lo profile trems.


----------



## sakeido

not really diggin that body shape
but in every other respect... jesus!


----------



## BrainArt

Oh man. I have some serious Jackson GAS, now.


----------



## Shinto

I prefer the H-III shape but this is awesome too. Now I'll wait to hear the prices...


----------



## djpharoah

Got news from Matt (of Matt's Music) at NAMM that the guitar pictured is actually Broderick's CS Jackson and it does have a Low-profile bridge. Once Jackson figures out how to get the lo-profile bridge it'll be a MIJ model. It will not be a USA production model.

EDIT: The bridge is a heavily modified Floyd Rose Lo Profile 7 string bridge.


----------



## WickedSymphony

MaxOfMetal said:


> Takeuchi or Ping.



Yep, Takeuchi TRS Lo Pro 7.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I just thought of something.
Hipshot Tremsetter? Since he can't use the ZPS anymore, it seems likely.

Whatever the trem is or what comes added to the trem, I WANT IT.

EDIT- Maybe not, then. It could be one of the mods.


----------



## technomancer

djpharoah said:


> Got news from Matt (of Matt's Music) at NAMM that the guitar pictured is actually Broderick's CS Jackson and it does have a Low-profile bridge. Once Jackson figures out how to get the lo-profile bridge it'll be a MIJ model. It will not be a USA production model.
> 
> EDIT: The bridge is a heavily modified Floyd Rose Lo Profile 7 string bridge.



While I'm not crazy about the had-a-stroke-so-one-side-droops-now body shape, if this leads to a production low profile OFR quality bridge I will be one happy man


----------



## djpharoah

Since it's going to be a MIJ Model - it's definitely going to be affordable. I just hope they put in a good bridge and not the cheap LoTRS 7. I also hope they keep the specs on the woods (info coming soon) similar to the MIJ model.


----------



## snowblind56

Huh... Really not digging the body shape. Maybe the pictures just make it look weird and it actually looks better in person?


----------



## Xiphos68

The shape reminds me of a Mark Morton and Stephan Forte' put together. 

Pretty cool for the most part. I don't know if I'd get one or not? It depends if it played better than a Universe.


----------



## JacobShredder

Any word on the freeboard radius?

I really like it, especially the fact that it has a quilted top and direct mount pickups )

Btw, I don't know much about Jackson..what's the deal with USA vs MIJ?
I don't have any problem with it being more affordable lol


----------



## potatohead

JacobShredder said:


> Any word on the freeboard radius?
> 
> I really like it, especially the fact that it has a quilted top and direct mount pickups )
> 
> Btw, I don't know much about Jackson..what's the deal with USA vs MIJ?
> I don't have any problem with it being more affordable lol


 
MIJ's are cheaper, but still very good guitars. The USA stuff is about 50 - 70% more than MIJ, but made by hand. 

Overall I like it, but the body shape and headstock will need to grow on me a bit. At this point, 7.5/10.


----------



## possumkiller

Ok everything about that guitar is fucking killer. Except the body outline. It looks like the guy on bandsaw duty was a bit tipsy.


----------



## troyguitar

Eh, I think I prefer the SLAT3-7 but am not sure. If either of them becomes available in a trans finish that is NOT trans black, that will tip the scale in its favor.


----------



## eaeolian

djpharoah said:


> So fucking getting one - it looks awesome. Now just waiting on the price tag of that CS7.



Enjoy. LoTrs-7? Really? Then again, Chris doesn't really use it, so...

Edit: Just read your other post. I will never understand people liking those Floyd Pro POS's - espeically since the original reason for them was they were cheaper to make!


----------



## eaeolian

troyguitar said:


> Eh, I think I prefer the SLAT3-7 but am not sure. If either of them becomes available in a trans finish that is NOT trans black, that will tip the scale in its favor.



I definitely prefer the SLAT3-7. Figures.


----------



## misingonestring

It looks awsome I might have to try one of them out.


----------



## troyguitar

eaeolian said:


> I definitely prefer the SLAT3-7. Figures.



I really just want an SL2H with 7 strings in trans blue, green, red, or pretty much anything but black without paying $5000 and waiting 2 years 

Looks like the SLAT3-7 is the best Jackson is going to do though


----------



## djpharoah

eaeolian said:


> Enjoy. LoTrs-7? Really? Then again, Chris doesn't really use it, so...
> 
> Edit: Just read your other post. I will never understand people liking those Floyd Pro POS's - espeically since the original reason for them was they were cheaper to make!


I was more excited when I was thinking it would be a USA model. I just hope they don't skimp on the MIJ model and make it a LoTRS7. Also depending on the woods and fretboard.

Broderick probably requested the trem because he's been using Ibby trems for the longest time and if you're that used to them then maybe he didn't want to compromise for an OFR 

Jury is still out on it for me... it's growing on me but the trem/fretboard radius/woods/price will let me know...


----------



## troyguitar

MIJ will likely be ~$1499 w/ case.


----------



## djpharoah

troyguitar said:


> MIJ will likely be ~$1499 w/ case.


Right.. which is fine with me. But if they can't find a lo-pro trem replacement I hope they just shove in an OFR7. Honestly to ruin a guitar with a lo-trs trem since the costs for a LoPro OFR7 might be too much - it would be such a shame. 

Also this body shape is definitely not for the old school Jackson fiends...

Waiting to see the specs - which might be a long time since it's NAMM


----------



## troyguitar

I can't see them making up a whole new trem for this one model, my guess (and hope) is that the production versions will just use an OFR7 like the SLAT. You're right the TRS would just be stupid on an instrument of that caliber.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

djpharoah said:


> Broderick probably requested the trem because he's been using Ibby trems for the longest time and if you're that used to them then maybe he didn't want to compromise for an OFR


 
It's most likely due to the low profile. Just as Rusty chose the lower profile trem for his sigs, and neither of them use the trems much so it's fine with them. I know there are a few players that's played lower pro bridges and can't go back to the whale tail anymore, just for comfort. 



djpharoah said:


> Right.. which is fine with me. But if they can't find a lo-pro trem replacement I hope they just shove in an OFR7. Honestly to ruin a guitar with a lo-trs trem is such a waste.


----------



## djpharoah

troyguitar said:


> I can't see them making up a whole new trem for this one model, my guess (and hope) is that the production versions will just use an OFR7 like the SLAT. You're right the TRS would just be stupid on an instrument of that caliber.


If they just put on an OFR7 it'll look good. I'm still waiting on confirmation of the woods used - plannign to be used.


----------



## TMatt142

djpharoah said:


> Ibanez fucked up



bloody traitor!


----------



## MetalGravy

Hmm, not crazy 'bout the binding...or the shape...yet. I'll wait, though. It could be one of those shapes that looks better when it's being played. Right now, I just see a Viper-ized Soloist.


----------



## xCaptainx

gah flikr is blocked at work, I can't see it!


----------



## serazac25

TWO knobs?! thats a deal breaker for me ,  jk,

not a fan of the body as of yet, but it probably looks better on the 7, hope this is the catalyst for Jackson making high-quality Seven Strings. I liked that custom COW that the dude played on EMGtv, it had a floyd and everything only the neck p.u. missing, and no inlays, with blue LED's but I wasn't all over it. The headstock was pretty cool, not all huge, and of course Silverburst matching headstock


----------



## Kel668

I, for one, absolutely DO NOT care what kind of trem they slap on to these. If it's OFR, fine. If it's TRS, fine (in either case, with me, I'll just block em off anyway). I don't care what I have to sell off. I WILL have one of those 7-strings ASAP. And if I can swing it, one of the 6-string versions as well. 

I don't usually GAS this hard for anything. But man, I can NOT stop looking at these pics. I worship that headstock...


----------



## Decipher

They look pretty good, but I also agree that the body shape is looking a little "off." Not sure if it's the angle of the picture or not.


----------



## ROAR

Yea, I found my next guitar.


----------



## kmanick

troyguitar said:


> I really just want an SL2H with 7 strings in trans blue, green, red, or pretty much anything but black without paying $5000 and waiting 2 years
> 
> Looks like the SLAT3-7 is the best Jackson is going to do though


 

^^^ this for god sakes.
They got closer with the SLAT3-7.
fix the freaking Headstock and offer an Ebony board (or even better, maple ) with
Passive pickups and I'd buy one today.
My 1990 Japaneese SL1 Pro hangs right there with my USA SL2H.
Fix that HS and you'll sell a whole hell of a lot more of them.
It's not fucking rocket science


----------



## The Hiryuu

The shape reminds me of the Schecter Avenger.


----------



## ROAR

The Hiryuu said:


> The shape reminds me of the Schecter Avenger.



That's exactly what I thought.
And I have two so the similarity is a plus for me.


----------



## Double A

Oh lawd. Ibanez did indeed fuck up because this is my next guitar.


----------



## s_k_mullins

The new guitar looks excellent! The shape is sorta unusual, but I can dig it.
The Chris Broderick model and the new Jackson Scott Ian model are the only new guitars to peak my interest so far.


----------



## possumkiller

kmanick said:


> ^^^ this for god sakes.
> They got closer with the SLAT3-7.
> fix the freaking Headstock and offer an Ebony board with
> Passive pickups and I'd buy one today.


 
I just dont get how they could look at that gigantic monstrosity hanging off the end of the neck and possibly think it was ok to ship. Jesus you could almost just run a saw right behind the tuners and drill new holes and reinstall them.


----------



## klinic

Not digging the body shape I'm afraid. Adored Chris Brodericks LACS, but this one just looks a bit off. I might be able to get used to the offset, but the curve doesn't seem very smooth, and the upper horn definitely looks a bit wonky.


----------



## djpharoah

kmanick said:


> ^^^ this for god sakes.
> They got closer with the SLAT3-7.
> fix the freaking Headstock and offer an Ebony board (or even better, maple ) with
> Passive pickups and I'd buy one today.
> My 1990 Japaneese SL1 Pro hangs right there with my USA SL2H.
> Fix that HS and you'll sell a whole hell of a lot more of them.
> It's not fucking rocket science



Yes - in the end that's always what I want and was really hoping this model would be minus the inline headstock.

Let's see how this works out otherwise I'll probably end up going CS7 or SLAT7.


----------



## etiam

Looks like a more angular Mayones, actually, more so than anything else I can think of. Always been an Ibanez fan myself--preferred Wizard necks and Ibanez trems, and didn't dig the Jackson aesthetic too much--but this model turns over a new leaf. Even after playing and loving the pseudo-"Chris Broderick signature" Ibanez RGA, I am very intrigued by this offering, and might happily put aside a distaste for signature models if the trem is solid and the price is right (i.e. neither too high _nor_ too low).

Probably going to have a finished neck, though, isn't it? Not sure how to feel about that...


----------



## JacobShredder

I don't know how I feel about the body..It looks nice..kind of..I think they shouldve offset the rest of the guitar a little more or atleast taken a little off the lower horn. Maybe I'll like it more with different pictures lol.

Although, I believe Chris is mainly a Classical position/standing up player so I can definitely see the ergonomic trade off here.


----------



## potatohead

etiam said:


> Probably going to have a finished neck, though, isn't it? Not sure how to feel about that...


 
Probably. Even his bolt on Ibanez's had finished necks.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Man, I'm so happy for Chris - He's a brilliant guitar player, a seemingly just as brilliant person and he makes the best choices in gear  I may invest in one of these when they come out.

I also want an Ellefson signature bass just because they look so badass


----------



## slapnutz

troyguitar said:


> I like pickup rings when they match the rest of the hardware, like on an SL2H. How so many people are so against them is beyond me.



I'll try and explain my reason... others reasons my differ.

Exhibit A: Pup rings


troyguitar said:


>



Exhibit B: No Pup rings


djpharoah said:


>



In Exhibit B, see the lines of the neck edge lenght running down the guitar? See how it flows and continues with the width of the pickups?

i.e. the Rings arent there so the (width)dimensions of the pickups are not wider than the neck and thus do not break the flow of the lines. (asthetically speaking)

The other reason is I prefer fewer screws and plastic on the guitar. IMO the plastic rings on the first Jackson "cheapen its look". Remember just IMHO. 

Thats my reason anyway.


----------



## Xaios

It looks a lot like a Mayones to me. Not a bad thing, looks fine, but a traditional Soloist shape would have been nicer.

Maybe they used a "Rhythm in jump, dancing close to you" trem, just to get back at DeVries for using their headstocks.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Holy shit! This is awesome, until now I only thought a six stringer was coming... 

I still want a COW though


----------



## chucknorrishred

im just gonna troll this till my jackson slat 3 7 comes in............i ordered the seven string slat7 3 or is it 3 7 lol ne ways...ill post a ngd for it when i get it and when ncome comes in i'll get a white fender american strat


----------



## ralphy1976

Xaios said:


> It looks a lot like a Mayones to me. Not a bad thing, looks fine, but a traditional Soloist shape would have been nicer.




very true!! also what's with the all the buttons? does it have a piezo syste, ala JP?


----------



## Loomer

Xaios said:


> "Rhythm in jump, dancing close to you" trem



Whaaaa...??

Anyway, SWEEET guitar.


----------



## BrainArt

ralphy1976 said:


> very true!! also what's with the all the buttons? does it have a piezo syste, ala JP?



AFAIK it's a 3-way switch, master volume, master tone and a killswitch. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ralphy1976

^good call sir!!


----------



## BigBaldIan

So much win in one package.


----------



## BrainArt

BigBaldIan said:


> So much win in one package.



 I love everything about it, body shape and all.


----------



## tacotiklah

BrainArt said:


> I love everything about it, body shape and all.




This. 


*Note that the smiley is intended not as nodding in agreement, rather the large amount of humping I plan to do to the guitar once I get my fat, grubby hands on it.


----------



## Abiogenesis

Finally, a "strat" 7 with so much character on the body and headstock. Immediately recognizable! Good job Chris


----------



## CloudAC

Yes! MIJ! Now it has the chance to be mine!  I think it looks awesome.


----------



## BigBaldIan

CloudAC said:


> Yes! MIJ! Now it has the chance to be mine!  I think it looks awesome.


 
That's the other killer factor, the chance it's going to come in at a reasonable price point.


----------



## afflictive

Man, that looks so like a Mayones Regius!  Not a bad thing, 'cuz I love em. Would be all over this if it had a fixed bridge.


----------



## eaeolian

kmanick said:


> ^^^ this for god sakes.
> They got closer with the SLAT3-7.
> fix the freaking Headstock and offer an Ebony board (or even better, maple ) with
> Passive pickups and I'd buy one today.
> My 1990 Japaneese SL1 Pro hangs right there with my USA SL2H.
> Fix that HS and you'll sell a whole hell of a lot more of them.
> It's not fucking rocket science



It's Fender. At least they did something this year other than 900 different Mike Learn finishes, even if it's not what I wanted.

I really, really do not understand their unwillingness to make their "standard" shapes in a 7 string version, unless they'd rather drive the custom shop business.


----------



## Mop

The bodys fugly imo, I'm quite disappointed


----------



## Metalus

Kel668 said:


> I, for one, absolutely DO NOT care what kind of trem they slap on to these. If it's OFR, fine. If it's TRS, fine (in either case, with me, I'll just block em off anyway). I don't care what I have to sell off. I WILL have one of those 7-strings ASAP. And if I can swing it, one of the 6-string versions as well.
> 
> I don't usually GAS this hard for anything. But man, I can NOT stop looking at these pics. I worship that headstock...



Same here dude. Ive been dreaming of that headstock for years now 

Not digging the body shape much but it might grow on me. It probably plays like a dream


----------



## xxxyyy

Wow... what a big disappointment. Don't like the body, don't like the binding, don't like the top...


----------



## Emperoff

Way to ruin what could have been an awesome guitar with that abortion of a shape


----------



## Prydogga

I have to say I think this is among my favourite guitar shapes of all time now, I'd love to see how well it plays sitting down though.

I hope that flame binding, or at least a faux version makes it to the MIJs.


----------



## CloudAC

Im curious what woods will be in the MIJ one... Basswood?  i keed i keed.


----------



## HeadBender

The body shape is like the mixture of the Mark Morton Dominion and a Mayones Regius, for me the lower part looks kinda wierd, but can be also due to the picture.

But definately a tasty one! Headstock is awsome, and the 6 string for some reason looks overall "healthier" for me


----------



## simonXsludge

the seven came out very nice, i'm digging it.


----------



## Triple-J

I really like this and has already been said it's very much a cross between a Mark Morton Dominion and a Mayones Regius and rather like the Dominion I think the offset will look a lot better when it's actually strapped up and being played not sat on a stand.


----------



## midian

Emperoff said:


> Way to ruin what could have been an awesome guitar with that abortion of a shape



+ fucking 1, would have loved a SLS-7 with an OFR, but that was probably too much to ask for! His Ibanez were so awesome, yet this is so... ugly


----------



## Abiogenesis

Dunno why everyone is mad about the shape...to me it's beautiful, and original. Well, to everyone his own


----------



## misingonestring

It's _Chris_' guitar, he wanted it to look like that.


----------



## scherzo1928

I guess this will be one of those love it or hate it shapes, lol. I for one dig it. But I dont feel like that headstock (which is gorgeous) is meant for that body shape. Also, are those pickups dactivators?



Loomer said:


> Whaaaa...??
> 
> Anyway, SWEEET guitar.


that's what he meant with rythm in jump dancing close to you.


----------



## Harry

Man, I'm so late to this thread, didn't even see it until just now 
At first glance my reaction to seeing the body shape was like :






Then I looked at it again for longer and realize how cool and unique it looks and then I was like :






Edit : pic disappeared before


----------



## BrainArt

Abiogenesis said:


> Dunno why everyone is mad about the shape...to me it's beautiful, and original. Well, to everyone his own







misingonestring said:


> It's _Chris_' guitar, he wanted it to look like that.



In the end, this is what people bitching about it need to remember. It's Chris' guitar, he wants it like that, so whining and complaining isn't going to change his mind.

Like he'd listen to a bunch of people that scared him off, anyways.


----------



## eaeolian

Metalus said:


> Same here dude. Ive been dreaming of that headstock for years now
> 
> Not digging the body shape much but it might grow on me. It probably plays like a dream



...I'm sure that one does. The production one, however, we'll just have to wait and see on.


----------



## Customisbetter

I can dig it. Looks kinda Schecter/mayones-ish but better.


----------



## BigBaldIan

BrainArt said:


> In the end, this is what people bitching about it need to remember. It's Chris' guitar, he wants it like that, so whining and complaining is going to change his mind.
> 
> Like he'd listen to a bunch of people that scared him off, anyways.


 


As far as sig models go, yes it's a bit of a twist on the traditional superstrat shape. However I think it's rather tasefully done, especially when a lot of sig models these days seem to be so stamped with the endorser's personality that they appear to limit mass-market appeal.


----------



## ralphy1976

at least it is not black...well i am sure there will be a black model, but kudos to them for presenting a non-black guitar at NAMM!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I prefer his Ibanez customs, but that does look nice.


----------



## BigBaldIan

Between this and the new Phil Collen sig, Jackson have pulled off a bit of a marketing masterstroke this year. Both models have divided opinion (markedly so on the PC Supreme) and have ensured that the company's profile is suitably raised.

No matter what I applaud them for having a big set of brass balls this year and releasing something different.


----------



## kmanick

they should use this headstock on the Slat3-7's.


----------



## technomancer

ralphy1976 said:


> at least it is not black...well i am sure there will be a black model, but kudos to them for presenting a non-black guitar at NAMM!!!



Are you being sarcastic or having visual issues? The guitars pictured are both trans black 

Personally I'm glad Chris got the guitar he wanted and has a sig model now, but I doubt I'll pick one up myself


----------



## Gamba

technomancer said:


> Are you being sarcastic or having visual issues? The guitars pictured are both trans black
> 
> Personally I'm glad Chris got the guitar he wanted and has a sig model now, but I doubt I'll pick one up myself



same here, happy for the dude but not my cup of tea. 
Is Mustaine getting one too?


----------



## possumkiller

Gamba said:


> same here, happy for the dude but not my cup of tea.
> Is Mustaine getting one too?


 
No way. Dean gave him "deluxe" inlays and thats the first time Dave ever had "deluxe" inlays.


----------



## Gamba

oh boy, how could I forget about the "deluxeness" of his Dean's inlays. The man is sold, there is nothing to be done when it comes into the equation. Guess we won't be seeing a jackson Mustaine's signature no more


----------



## Prydogga

Abiogenesis said:


> Dunno why everyone is mad about the shape...to me it's beautiful, and original. Well, to everyone his own



+1, and to me, the carve top of the SLAT 7 looks off.


----------



## Dan

Sad panda, i shall not be buying this


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Are you being sarcastic or having visual issues? The guitars pictured are both trans black
> 
> Personally I'm glad Chris got the guitar he wanted and has a sig model now, but I doubt I'll pick one up myself



Yeah, I doubt this does well as a production model, but I've been wrong before. 

Now if they'd re-do the SLAT3-7 with this headstock...


----------



## CloudAC

If they properly put the natural slat3-7 into production, with that headstock then we have a winner on our hands


----------



## djpharoah

eaeolian said:


> Now if they'd re-do the SLAT3-7 with this headstock...



:agree:


----------



## DarkSaga

Wow.....not expecting that body shape or control layout at all!
Glad Chris got a sig and all, but my boner for one of these is officially dead.
Once again, as a Jackson fanboi, I am disappoint. haha


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

djpharoah said:


>



Yeah. I think ill be jumpin on that wagon..


----------



## eaeolian

I could probably deal with the body shape - I don't love it, but it probably looks better in person - but the bridge kills it. Unless the production guitars end up with a 1000 Series Floyd.

The control layout sucks for everyone that isn't Chris, though, which might be why Ibby wouldn't make it.


----------



## Double A

eaeolian said:


> I could probably deal with the body shape - I don't love it, but it probably looks better in person - but the bridge kills it. Unless the production guitars end up with a 1000 Series Floyd.
> 
> The control layout sucks for everyone that isn't Chris, though, which might be why Ibby wouldn't make it.


Actually, I love that control layout. The three way is in the exact position that I would have it. Only thing I would do is take out the tone knob all together and just put the killswitch there. But I can live with a tone knob.

I own a loomis and an Agile Intercepter 727 and the layouts on those are pretty much the opposite of what I want. On the loomis the three way is way too far out of the way to be useful, which he doesn't use it anyways so..., and the volume is too close to the strings and I use my pinky to anchor sometimes and more than a few times I have accidentally turned the volume down without realizing it. On the Agile the switch is hard to reach in between the volume and the tone knobs. Total wrong places for me. The Broderick placement looks almost spot on.

I will be buying one of these bad boys but this post also made me realize that I need to save up and order a custom.


----------



## thrashcomics

am i the only one who thinks it looks like a dinky suhr modern? maybe because i am a suhr modern player but i really think it does.


----------



## Jinogalpa

hehe maybe Chris sells all of his Ibanez Customs now, i believe some people would pay astronomic prices for those now. 


but anyway it's a really unique body shape and the head fits too. 
But i hope the MIJ will have the same look as his original CS and not that different COW CS and MIJ bodyshape.

 anyone noticed the yellow Demmelition in that NAMM pic


edit: the upper Tunerwings on the 7string seem pretty damn close, or is it the picture ?? - no place for string winders ??


----------



## BigBaldIan

thrashcomics said:


> am i the only one who thinks it looks like a dinky suhr modern? maybe because i am a suhr modern player but i really think it does.



Bottom part slightly more exaggerated but I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Soulwomb

Hmm I like it might buy one in the future for sure, but I get a jackson soloist mixed with a schecter avenger vibe from it though.


----------



## thrashcomics

If i didnt have a suhr modern custom id buy one of these.


----------



## Konfyouzd

oh damn... that is cool as hell!


----------



## TimSE




----------



## midian

I'd love to see some pics of his prototype(s), I'm assuming they look waaay better (I'm sure the flamed headstock in the very first droolworthy pictures has a slightly different bodyshape...)


----------



## ROAR

I really love this.
It needs some more colors those. I'm not a
black guitar finish guy.
Though I'd probably still buy this.


----------



## Inazone

I don't dig the body shape at all, but I have to assume that it's how Chris wanted it. If Jackson wanted to go the direction most manufacturers choose, they would have simply put a Floyd and reverse headstock on the existing SLS. This offers something unique, although I'd be surprised if they sell many.

Then again, Chris already had a fan base, and hopefully remains in Megadeth for some time. It's not like offering a Jeff Young or Glen Drover sig.


----------



## thrashcomics

Hopefully the sig 7 means dave is letting him write stuff on 7 now.


----------



## misingonestring

thrashcomics said:


> Hopefully the sig 7 means dave is letting him write stuff on 7 now.


 
There's a 6 string version of it so probably not.


----------



## Sullen

thrashcomics said:


> Hopefully the sig 7 means dave is letting him write stuff on 7 now.


Dave is a genius that happens to be also a douche XD


----------



## eaeolian

Inazone said:


> I don't dig the body shape at all, but I have to assume that it's how Chris wanted it. If Jackson wanted to go the direction most manufacturers choose, they would have simply put a Floyd and reverse headstock on the existing SLS. This offers something unique, although I'd be surprised if they sell many.



They'd sell a lot more SLS-7s, actually.


----------



## jaskasm

eaeolian said:


> They'd sell a lot more SLS-7s, actually.



I think that's exactly what he's trying to say.

Anywhos I think it looks gorgeous, seriously considering making this my next purchase. I need a good 7, too bad it has a floyd, would have preferred a hard tail.


----------



## AxeHappy

Hmmm, this might be the first Jackson I buy in 8+ years. 

Love the look but I'd need to see the specs of course.


----------



## djpharoah

eaeolian said:


> They'd sell a lot more SLS-7s, actually.



That could have totally worked since Chris used S-series Ibanez 6's since they came with the ZR trem. The SLS is very much like the Jackson S.


----------



## jcbakz

the headstock fits the looks of the 7 than the 6.
but im disappointed on the body shape. not what I was expecting


----------



## leonardo7

The question I have is will the maple top be a veneer like on the trans finish SLAT3-7? Im thinking it might be a veneer if its MIJ and a non veneer if its US Custom Shop.


----------



## djpharoah

leonardo7 said:


> The question I have is will the maple top be a veneer like on the trans finish SLAT3-7? Im thinking it might be a veneer if its MIJ and a non veneer if its US Custom Shop.



There's no doubt about it Alain - there's no US production on this guitar. It's going to be only a MIJ model. However most MIJ models are somewhat accurate in what the USA Models are for artists. 

Now as to veneer vs. a nice maple top - it could be a real maple top but not really figured and a veneer on top to give it a look like some of those PRS SEs.


----------



## leonardo7

djpharoah said:


> There's no doubt about it Alain - there's no US production on this guitar. It's going to be only a MIJ model. However most MIJ models are somewhat accurate in what the USA Models are for artists.
> 
> Now as to veneer vs. a nice maple top - it could be a real maple top but not really figured and a veneer on top to give it a look like some of those PRS SEs.



That works. Im afraid its gonna be a veneer with no plain maple underneath. I hope not


----------



## djpharoah

leonardo7 said:


> That works. Im afraid its gonna be a veneer with no plain maple underneath. I hope not



Waiting back to hear of the official specs - will update when I get the message.


----------



## devolutionary

Dammit if it wasn't for the control layout, I'd be all over that. I'm way too wild with my strikes to have switches that lie in my hand's way. That body shape + headstock is fantastic.


----------



## ROAR

I really hope that's a toggle up front...


----------



## potatohead

Is there no way this is Chris' actual guitar, and the production models will have more normal switching?


----------



## djpharoah

potatohead said:


> Is there no way this is Chris' actual guitar, and the production models will have more normal switching?



Most Jackson Artist models are pretty much spot on with their controls with the US CS models that the artist has.


----------



## Miek

I like the control layout. I guess I would, since I don't like most "normal" layouts.


----------



## kruneh

According to Matt, it will be a US:



mattsmusiccenter said:


> FYI, the Broderick 7 is a prototype. Chris wanted a low profile 7 string trem, which doesn't exist, so Jackson custom built the bridge for that one guitar. They need to source a low profile bridge before more guitars can be built. It will be a USA guitar once in production.


----------



## ittoa666

I can't wait.


----------



## Llabrewop

I am happy that he has moved to Jackson the true home of Megadeth.

I am not happy about the fact matts music centre have only taken 2 photo's using an Iphone 4 camera, could do with seeing some high res shots with better lighting.

I am also pretty sure this will be outside my budget in the UK.


----------



## eaeolian

Hmm. As a US, it'll be $2200 or so street. Nice to have the option, though I have to quibble with the US part - I think someone from Jackson is blowing smoke, unless it's a short run like the Ellefson bass is. Every other artist guitar since Fender took over has been Japanese (except the PC-1, which predates the Fender buyout).


----------



## BigBaldIan

eaeolian said:


> Hmm. As a US, it'll be $2200 or so street. Nice to have the option, though I have to quibble with the US part - I think someone from Jackson is blowing smoke, unless it's a short run like the Ellefson bass is. Every other artist guitar since Fender took over has been Japanese (except the PC-1, which predates the Fender buyout).


 
Not strictly true, isn't the Adrian Smith model (definitely post Fender) a USA model? However both that and the PC1 are Stratheads so that may be the commonality. Everything else appears to be import though.


----------



## Kel668

BigBaldIan said:


> Not strictly true, isn't the Adrian Smith model (definitely post Fender) a USA Select model?



Yes, it is. And if that's the case, my dreams of owning one of these just got squashed.


----------



## BigBaldIan

Having said that, my gut feeling is *eaeolian* is right. All the other artist sigs are imports, apart from two notable exceptions who are in very long established bands and have had very long relationships with Jackson.


----------



## djpharoah

kruneh said:


> According to Matt, it will be a US:


Wha? He told me that it was most likely going to be a MIJ. Maybe that was before the full specs were released? 


BigBaldIan said:


> Having said that, my gut feeling is *eaeolian* is right. All the other artist sigs are imports, apart from two notable exceptions who are in very long established bands and have had very long relationships with Jackson.


Most likely this.


----------



## kruneh

djpharoah said:


> Wha? He told me that it was most likely going to be a MIJ. Maybe that was before the full specs were released?



I have no idea, just copied the quote from jcf.
Probably too much information to keep up with for Matt.


----------



## djpharoah

kruneh said:


> I have no idea, just copied the quote from jcf.
> Probably too much information to keep up with for Matt.


I talked to Matt from Matt's Music about it when he was at the Pre-NAMM Jackson CS show. Who knows....


----------



## djpharoah

Some pricing updates - looks like it's going to be US made (waiting to hear about CS or production model)

Waiting for specs on the woods, radius etc. Looks like it's a CS model.

For pricing - Contact Matt at Matt's Music.

EDIT: Specs supplied by Matt


----------



## JacobShredder

-_____- so much for this being a new guitar for me.


----------



## jem777az

djpharoah said:


> Some pricing updates - looks like it's going to be US made (waiting to hear about CS or production model)
> 
> Waiting for specs on the woods, radius etc. Looks like it's a CS USA model.
> 
> For pricing - Contact Matt at Matt's Music.



If it is indeed a USA CS then Jackson is making a huge mistake IMO. Their target market for these guitars will never be able to afford CS pricing. They would have been better off setting the price point at 2K or less. They missed the boat on this one IMO.


----------



## BigBaldIan

djpharoah said:


> Some pricing updates - looks like it's going to be US made (waiting to hear about CS or production model)
> 
> Waiting for specs on the woods, radius etc. Looks like it's a CS model.
> 
> For pricing - Contact Matt at Matt's Music.
> 
> EDIT: Specs supplied by Matt



Ah nuts, better get saving then.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

12'' radius = yay for me personally!


----------



## jaskasm

Well there goes that. No way I'm paying US/CS price for a 12" radius, too risky. Love pretty much everything about it but I don't know if I can deal with a straight 12" radius on a metal guitar.


----------



## troyguitar

I think that's the first Jackson I've ever heard of with stainless frets.


----------



## mikernaut

Here's another pic one of the guys over at the ESP forum took.


----------



## Xaios

Need pics of someone actually *playing* it. 

Also, if it is a CS model... damn. Not in a good way.


----------



## Randy

I bet that thing plays really comfy.


----------



## etiam

Ditto on the 12" radius. That's actually more concerning than anything else for me, at this point. But still keeping ears/eyes open.


EDIT: The more I think about this 12" radius, the less sense it makes. If any company isn't known for a 12" radius, it's Ibanez, and the only 12" radius 7-string that immediately jumps to mind is Gibson's 7-string Explorer. And I can't recall seeing many NGDs for those...

So it seems possible that a production model of the 7-string signature would have a higher radius....doesn't it? Especially if the 6 is compound.

Or maybe this is wishful thinking.


----------



## afflictive

Man how awesome if that made it to a production model. I would buy it in a heartbeat if it came in a fixed bridge production model.


----------



## MetalGravy

12" straight radius, mahog body (mahog neck-thru?), custom shop price

Hmm, I guess I won't have to put off that 8-string after all. I will admit, though, that every I time I see this I dislike the shape less.


----------



## Rick

technomancer said:


> the had-a-stroke-so-one-side-droops-now



I don't care if I'm going to hell for laughing at this.


----------



## djpharoah

etiam said:


> Ditto on the 12" radius. That's actually more concerning than anything else for me, at this point. But still keeping ears/eyes open.
> 
> 
> EDIT: The more I think about this 12" radius, the less sense it makes. If any company isn't known for a 12" radius, it's Ibanez, and the only 12" radius 7-string that immediately jumps to mind is Gibson's 7-string Explorer. And I can't recall seeing many NGDs for those...
> 
> So it seems possible that a production model of the 7-string signature would have a higher radius....doesn't it? Especially if the 6 is compound.
> 
> Or maybe this is wishful thinking.


I'm pretty sure the 6 stringer shares the 12" only radius.


----------



## etiam

Good call. The 12"-16" compound I'd been thinking of must have been someone's pipe dream.

What did his LACS models have, does anyone know? I suppose it's irrelevant, if these sigs are specifically determined to be 12". Alas.


----------



## djpharoah

etiam said:


> Good call. The 12"-16" compound I'd been thinking of must have been someone's pipe dream.
> 
> What did his LACS models have, does anyone know? I suppose it's irrelevant, if these sigs are specifically determined to be 12". Alas.


Yeah his 7 string RGA LACS were 12" radius.


----------



## Abiogenesis

From what I'm hearing (my ex guitar teacher is the italian Jackson/Fender/Charvel sales rep):

-there will be 60 USA custom shop broderick signature models
-the production model will be MIJ


----------



## djpharoah

Abiogenesis said:


> From what I'm hearing (my ex guitar teacher is the italian Jackson/Fender/Charvel sales rep):
> 
> -there will be 60 USA custom shop broderick signature models
> -the production model will be MIJ




More pics from NAMM (Jackson FB page)


----------



## Abiogenesis

I officially love this guitar to death. I only hope the MIJ version will have compound radius and OFR.

PS: the bird told me that a King V 7 showing at the Jackson booth will be a signature/production model...


----------



## NeglectedField

The shape looks like it was hastily drawn by a child, but I'm sure there were legitimate ergonomic reasons for it. I can imagine it plays like a dream.


----------



## djpharoah

NeglectedField said:


> The shape looks like it was hastily drawn by a child, but I'm sure there were legitimate ergonomic reasons for it. I can imagine it plays like a dream.



It looks like a Dominion mated with a Soloist especially the bottom half.


----------



## WickedSymphony

It looks like someone was trying to draw a super strat and dozed off for a moment at the bottom.


----------



## leonardo7

Abiogenesis said:


> From what I'm hearing (my ex guitar teacher is the italian Jackson/Fender/Charvel sales rep):
> 
> -there will be 60 USA custom shop broderick signature models
> -the production model will be MIJ



Therefore, the CS will have the thick maple top and will be neck thru and the MIJ one will be amazing quality as well but will be bolt on and with a veneer


----------



## djpharoah

leonardo7 said:


> Therefore, the CS will have the thick maple top and will be neck thru and the MIJ one will be amazing quality as well but will be bolt on and with a veneer


Soloist = neck thru - it'll most likely be a lesser quality top or maple top+veneer for the figuring.


----------



## Prydogga

Damn, a natural neck would have made it perfect. Oh well, still awesome.


----------



## Kel668

Abiogenesis said:


> From what I'm hearing (my ex guitar teacher is the italian Jackson/Fender/Charvel sales rep):
> 
> -there will be 60 USA custom shop broderick signature models
> -the production model will be MIJ



This lightens my mood considerably. I want one. Really bad. But I absolutely cannot afford USA CS prices (hell, I can barely afford MIJ prices).


----------



## djpharoah

If the MIJ has the normal Jackson 12-16" + OFR then I *might* grab this over the SLAT7 but till I see what it looks like or what it's priced/spec'd with I'm just speculating...to myself


----------



## JacobShredder

What're the odds that it will have 12-16" I'd totally pick up a MIJ one if it does


----------



## djpharoah

JacobShredder said:


> What're the odds that it will have 12-16" I'd totally pick up a MIJ one if it does



Probable since it would be a lot more work/effort/money to tool up for just one run of guitars since I think all (that I can think off) Jacksons have this 12-16" compound radius... even the JS series.


----------



## strat2tele1

The body is shaped like Fender's Jazz bass. No?


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

A Fender Jazz Bass trying to hide an erection, maybe.

But seriously, I think it looks awesome.


----------



## jem777az

leonardo7 said:


> Therefore, the CS will have the thick maple top and will be neck thru and the MIJ one will be amazing quality as well but will be bolt on and with a veneer


 
It always makes me laugh when people give shit because a guitar has a veneer. A figured veneer on top of a piece of maple can have the exact same tonal qualities as a solid piece of figured maple, as long as the piece of maple the veneer is on is not total garbage. You save tons of $$$ by using the veneer. If you think otherwise you're fooling yourself.


----------



## leonardo7

jem777az said:


> It always makes me laugh when people give shit because a guitar has a veneer. A figured veneer on top of a piece of maple can have the exact same tonal qualities as a solid piece of figured maple, as long as the piece of maple the veneer is on is not total garbage. You save tons of $$$ by using the veneer. If you think otherwise you're fooling yourself.



I agree but very rarely does a flamed or quilted maple veneer have plain maple underneath. Does the trans finish SLAT3-7?


----------



## jem777az

leonardo7 said:


> I agree but very rarely does a flamed or quilted maple veneer have plain maple underneath. Does the trans finish SLAT3-7?


 
Good question, I'm not sure. But I A/B'd one with another SLAT-3 without the maple top and there is definitely a difference in tone.


----------



## JacobShredder

djpharoah said:


> Probable since it would be a lot more work/effort/money to tool up for just one run of guitars since I think all (that I can think off) Jacksons have this 12-16" compound radius... even the JS series.



I'm really hoping so..I much prefer compound radii, although none of my guitars have them hahahahaha.


----------



## BigBaldIan

djpharoah said:


> If the MIJ has the normal Jackson 12-16" + OFR then I *might* grab this over the SLAT7 but till I see what it looks like or what it's priced/spec'd with I'm just speculating...to myself



If it look anything like the CS model, I'm in like Flynn.


----------



## Bekanor

This I like, it's extravagant without being the chrome and graphics and 40 foot high cock and balls inlays affair that a lot of sig guitars are these days. The shape is a nice take on the super strat, very European (someone noted that it kind of looks like a Mayones Regius).

I'll wait and see what's left of it by the time it gets to the MIJ price point before I start giving a crap though.


----------



## BigBaldIan

Bekanor said:


> This I like, it's extravagant without being the chrome and graphics and 40 foot high cock and balls inlays affair that a lot of sig guitars are these days. The shape is a nice take on the super strat, very European (someone noted that it kind of looks like a Mayones Regius).
> 
> I'll wait and see what's left of it by the time it gets to the MIJ price point before I start giving a crap though.



I believe the Dominion survived CS to MIJ pretty much intact IIRC so have no real reason to doubt why this one wouldn't too. I would imagine there will be some cost-cutting though (flame veneer on top of the maple, for example and OFR).


----------



## Bekanor

BigBaldIan said:


> I believe the Dominion survived CS to MIJ pretty much intact IIRC so have no real reason to doubt why this one wouldn't too. I would imagine there will be some cost-cutting though (flame veneer on top of the maple, for example and OFR).



That's true but the Dominion by design is not a very expensive guitar to make from the get go. Your mention of the OFR is kind of what I'm talking about. It'll have the same bridge as the SLAT3-7 I would assume which is fine, I'd be kind of annoyed if they downgraded to a rosewood board, but a step down from a CS level figured top is inevitable and not a deal breaker for me by any means. 

This could be a real mover for them, and while I probably won't buy it because I'm not that into popsicle stick necks anymore (I'm assuming Chris would stick to something around their speed neck profile of course), it might get FMIC to realise that building extended range instruments isn't a guaranteed ticket to bankruptcy and lead to them offering more 7 string selections, notably not the safe bet of aping Schecter and ESP (and now Mayones apparently ).


----------



## Abiogenesis

The bird has just told me that the 12" radius is a refusal. The production model will officially be 12-16 compound! YES!


----------



## djpharoah

Abiogenesis said:


> The bird has just told me that the 12" radius is a refusal. The production model will officially be 12-16 compound! YES!


Your bird better be right - my bird told me there wouldn't be an MIJ models. 

BTW - that's awesome news about the 12-16"


----------



## kmanick

djpharoah said:


> Your bird better be right - my bird told me there wouldn't be an MIJ models.
> 
> BTW - that's awesome news about the 12-16"


 
Well now this gets more interesting with w 12-16" radius.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

djpharoah said:


> If the MIJ has the normal Jackson 12-16" + OFR then I *might* grab this over the SLAT7 but till I see what it looks like or what it's priced/spec'd with I'm just speculating...to myself



This.

I'd also sell my Jackson Professional and Stealth 7 for the 7 string version


----------



## kruneh

At first I didn´t like the offset body, but the more I see it the better I like it, after all I´m a Surfcaster-fan 
Overall good specs for my taste too.
I hope it´s quite a while before it´s released


----------



## etiam

Praise be, about the radius. Straight 16" still would have been preferable, but 12-16 is much preferred than 12" and a small thing to quibble over, in the end. The next big question would be the bridge. An OFR would be the easy way out, but at what point do these changes become too much for it to really be a Broderick signature? A low profile alternative would be delicious.


----------



## Rhoadkiller

Here is a bunch of pics I found oh his facebook fan page. Definitely will be saving up for a 6 stringer !!


----------



## JacobShredder

5/6 of those are the 7 string =P
why oh why does megadouche make him play 6 strings?

Anywho..12-16" HELLYEAH!
This makes me happy,very happy. Distressed BKP's want this, badly.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I love it! I'm gonna do what I always do though, and say that I want one in trans. green 
Natural binding is a sexy-as-hell touch too!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Rhoadkiller said:


> Here is a bunch of pics I found oh his facebook fan page. Definitely will be saving up for a 6 stringer !!


 
FAP


----------



## CloudAC

That shape looks fantastic. The only thing id change would be to give it only 1 vol pot and 3 way switch.


----------



## kmanick

this shape may be growing on me.
this is where Chris should be playing it


----------



## I Voyager

kmanick said:


> this shape may be growing on me.


 Agreed.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Yeh, it's starting to grow on me too I think. It looks much better when he's holding it up at an angle you would play it in.


----------



## ROAR

I just want Jackson to update their site so we can get some 
confirmed specs.

Like the guy with a $2000 Axe Fx is gonna wait for a company
that doesn't make that in 3 months? 
COME ON!


----------



## DVRP

Now that is a tasty friggen guitar. They did a great job it seems.


----------



## BigBaldIan

Punter: What's that?
CB: That's the awesome switch son....


----------



## Prydogga

Is that maple neck binding!?!?!?


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


> Is that maple neck binding!?!?!?



AFAIK, yes it is. Looks sliiiiick!


----------



## RevDrucifer

Played both models today at NAMM, (same ones he's holding in the pics on the previous page actually)......

I've never been a big Jackson fan, but these guitars felt fucking great! I really dug the necks....just slightly rounder where an ibanez neck would be flat. Didn't get to plug it in though.

Once I get back to boston i'll do up a full namm report with a bunch of pics.

Before then though, you guys need to check out DAR amps....hoooooly fucking shit! Got to play one of Frederick's LACS sevens to test the amp out too!


----------



## MickD7

BigBaldIan said:


> Punter: What's that?
> CB: That's the awesome switch son....



Punter: Can I just tou....
CB: I said look with your eyes not your hands


----------



## Abiogenesis

Here's a video of Chris explaining the guitar to Jackson Italy: Videos Posted by Jackson Italia (Official): Chris Broderick ci parla della sua nuova Jackson! [HQ] | Facebook

The radius is officially 12-16 compound, not what Chris says


----------



## BigBaldIan

I think this picture says it all really, he looks stoked.


----------



## bklixuz

BigBaldIan said:


> I think this picture says it all really, he looks stoked.



he got himself a sword fish!


----------



## aleXander

Still don't understand why Ibanez wouldn't let him tweak the body like this a lil bit?
Killer guitar though, will have a tough decision on buying this or the Steve Smyth Sig.
Woulda loved to see this as Ibanez though =(


----------



## Abiogenesis

aleXander said:


> Still don't understand why Ibanez wouldn't let him tweak the body like this a lil bit?
> Killer guitar though, will have a tough decision on buying this or the Steve Smyth Sig.
> Woulda loved to see this as Ibanez though =(



Because Ibanez has much stronger tradition with its shapes...a shape like this, expecially the headstock, would be blasphemous for an Ibby.

The Steve Smyth is nice, but having owned a Stealth 7 before, imho B.C. Rich 7s have bulky necks, I had cramps with it. Dunno if this will have a different neck shape, but I don't think so.

@anyone who's disliking the body shape: at least we have an explanation from Chris himself, who's said it will be way less prone to neck-dive.

also, the Dimarzios aren't D-Activators, but custom ones! Very curious to hear these in action.


----------



## djpharoah

Abiogenesis said:


> The radius is officially 12-16 compound, not what Chris says



Take a look at the Specs photo from NAMM at the OP, it's officially what Chris says at 12". At least for the USA CS models. Where are you reading/hearing otherwise?


----------



## Abiogenesis

djpharoah said:


> Take a look at the Specs photo from NAMM at the OP, it's officially what Chris says at 12". At least for the USA CS models. Where are you reading/hearing otherwise?



As I said before, my ex teacher is the italian sales rep for jackson/fender/charvel, he's the one who interviewed chris in the video I posted before. Says he's spoken with jackson stuff and it will be 12-16. Or maybe he's just tellin bullshit, I hope not hehe


----------



## djpharoah

Abiogenesis said:


> As I said before, my ex teacher is the italian sales rep for jackson/fender/charvel, he's the one who interviewed chris in the video I posted before. Says he's spoken with jackson stuff and it will be 12-16. Or maybe he's just tellin bullshit, I hope not hehe



I don't know how true that is - the specs clearly state 12" on his CS USA 6/7. Now it might be 12-16" for the MIJ... but instead of arguing lets just wait and see?


----------



## Abiogenesis

djpharoah said:


> I don't know how true that is - the specs clearly state 12" on his CS USA 6/7. Now it might be 12-16" for the MIJ... but instead of arguing lets just wait and see?



Definitely wait and see I really hope the mij will be compound. However, I'll get mad at him if it's not true hehe


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

This is going to be sweet! I'm not fretting about the radius, my first guitar was an LP Jr., plus I played a Strat for a while, so I'm used to rounder radii. I imagine that the guitar would be comfortable playing in classical position sitting down. 

GOD DAMNIT, I NEED A JOB!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

dragonblade629 said:


> I'm not fretting about the radius


 
I see what you did there...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I see what you did there...



I didn't realise that, that just happens to be how I talk. Pun very not intended!


----------



## jl-austin

Why are you guys fighting over the neck radius? Isn't it a custom shop model? The neck radius can be what ever you want it to be?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jl-austin said:


> Why are you guys fighting over the neck radius? Isn't it a custom shop model? The neck radius can be what ever you want it to be?



If it's a USA Run then no, they'll all be identical, hence "run". Of course you could order a CS Jackson with whatever specs you want, though it'll be a good amount pricier than one from a multiple guitar run (we're talking thousands). 

As for the MIJ one, it's not going to be customizable.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

To any of the guys that have actually been at NAMM, were you able to see the price? Also, did you get a chance to try it? How does the neck feel? Round, flat, thick, thin...


----------



## serazac25

Nice, Stainless Steel frets ,I definitely see this as a production model if the lower part of the body is like "normal" like the other soloist
and a more symmetrical body I guess, but the upper horns are pretty cool just asking for some symmetry on the horns,
like on the JPX or whatever... A non-sig production guitar Inspired by Chris's Jackson maybe? 
That will be nice, adding something new, like Ibanez with the RGD


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

wow, im not normally a jackson guy but this is nice


----------



## ROAR

stainless steel frets..?
I need legit confirmation.


----------



## serazac25

ROAR said:


> stainless steel frets..?
> I need legit confirmation.



The video of the Italian dude who post it...the one on facebook, Chris said it himself


----------



## ROAR

serazac25 said:


> The video of the Italian dude who post it...the one on facebook, Chris said it himself



WOW. I forgot to check out that video today.
This guitar gets more amazing each day.


----------



## djpharoah

ROAR said:


> stainless steel frets..?
> I need legit confirmation.



Official specs on the first page in the first post.


----------



## ROAR

djpharoah said:


> Official specs on the first page in the first post.



Missed that 2nd pic sorry man.


----------



## Kapee

I want that.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

I couldn't find my pic of the 7 string, but here's the 6er from NAMM this weekend. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ralphy1976

looks great, even under this angle it retains the "mayones" feel to me, but very cool nonetheless!!!


----------



## BigBaldIan

ralphy1976 said:


> looks great, even under this angle it retains the "mayones" feel to me, but very cool nonetheless!!!


 
Yeah it does a little bit. After the tooing and froing on specs and production are we satisfied that:

A) Initial US run (limited)
B) MIJ production run

At this stage, after conflicting info from several sources, I'm inclined to wait for an official release from Jackson themselves.


----------



## Loomer

Well, from the way the guitar and the design has been received it's gonna be a fairly good seller as long as it's within a reasonable price range. 

Chris Broderick really is a great guy to do a sig for, even though he may not be "famous" by any stretch of the imagination. However, pretty much every fan he has is pretty dedicated, and a large percentage of those fans are pretty serious guitar players themselves.


----------



## MTech

thrashcomics said:


> Hopefully the sig 7 means dave is letting him write stuff on 7 now.


He can't use 7 with them, and that's a big reason why he switched.



eaeolian said:


> The control layout sucks for everyone that isn't Chris, though, which might be why Ibby wouldn't make it.


That's the thing though, the Ibanez guy was at the show going off that none of the specs on the Jackson were remotely like anything he'd asked them for and he was shocked that he went neck-thru on it as well.



leonardo7 said:


> I agree but very rarely does a flamed or quilted maple veneer have plain maple underneath.


That's what PRS does on their cheaper ones, and ESP does on their Standard series...



aleXander said:


> Still don't understand why Ibanez wouldn't let him tweak the body like this a lil bit?


Who says he wanted the body shaped like that to begin with?


----------



## Rhoadkiller

Heres a video of him playing it!


----------



## ROAR

I love the control layout,
and that's a huge reason why I'm interested
in getting this guitar.
I like the selector to be right up front, which
is how the Synyster model is but that's too flashy
for someone like me, and unfortunately I got rid
of mine a long time ago anyways.
I still wanna play one before I make anything concrete though.

And no one knows what exactly Chris wanted with Ibanez
so there's no reason to debate that.
The only fact is that him having a sig Ibby 7 would be really
hard because of Vai's business deal with Ibby.


----------



## jaskasm

ROAR said:


> I love the control layout,
> The only fact is that him having a sig Ibby 7 would be really
> hard because of Vai's business deal with Ibby.



I don't doubt you, but what does Vai's business deal have to do with Chris getting a sig?


----------



## Insanity

jaskasm said:


> I don't doubt you, but what does Vai's business deal have to do with Chris getting a sig?



I got to agree here. I always though they held out on him because how notoriously hard it is too stay in Megadeth


----------



## midian

Nah, it was mentioned on here before, afaik Steve Vai has a special contract with Ibanez regarding sevenstring sigs, the Korn dudes said it in an interview, since the only reason they got theirs is because they allegedly called Vai and asked for permission.

Still don't know if that's true or not, but I'm sure that's the deal ROAR mentioned.


----------



## maliciousteve

I wasn't too sure on the shape in the photos but after seeing the video, I like it. Doesn't look too weird when worn. I wonder what Dave thinks of this.


----------



## CloudAC

The solo at the end of that song is awesome  I like this guitar more and more as I see it.


----------



## BigBaldIan

Loomer said:


> Well, from the way the guitar and the design has been received it's gonna be a fairly good seller as long as it's within a reasonable price range.
> 
> Chris Broderick really is a great guy to do a sig for, even though he may not be "famous" by any stretch of the imagination. However, pretty much every fan he has is pretty dedicated, and a large percentage of those fans are pretty serious guitar players themselves.


 
 Also strikes me as a person who won't chop and change at the drop of a hat. Reading his blog he appeared to take his time to look at the market and consider who he was to go with. I think it's a good snag for Jackson personally, as long as they don't drop the ball on bringing it to market.


----------



## cronux

don't like his jackson sig... the only thing that i like is the color and maby the headstock (on the 7 string model)... the shape and everything else 

imo the ibanez 7 string was much better (i want the white one  )


----------



## Seventary

cronux said:


> don't like his jackson sig... the only thing that i like is the color and maby the headstock (on the 7 string model)... the shape and everything else
> 
> imo the ibanez 7 string was much better (i want the white one  )



Agreed.


----------



## -Oracle-

Seventary said:


> Agreed.



Chris likes trans black with binding eh 

The new jackson and this LACS share not only the finish and binding, but reverse headstock, plain fretboard, passive pickups and tremolo.


----------



## GeoMantic

Please release a white one. I would put aside money for that the moment they announced it. His white LACS was basically perfect.

I really hope they release a bolt-on version, but I don't see that ever happening.


----------



## BigBaldIan

MTech said:


> That's the thing though, the Ibanez guy was at the show going off that none of the specs on the Jackson were remotely like anything he'd asked them for and he was shocked that he went neck-thru on it as well.


 
To expand on what *-Oracle-* has mentioned, apart from the plain fretboard, radius, natural binding, reverse headstock, mahogony scalloped archtop body with transparent black finish on quilt maple top, low-pro trem and DiMarzios there's no similarity whatsoever. 

If he'd come out with a neon-green splatter, fixed bridge, through-neck, maple fretboarded, 7-string Warrior with EMGs for example, *that* would've been nothing remotely like his LACS. 

Ibanez for whatever reason didn't do enough to keep him on board and that statement from Ibanez looks very much like backpeddling/asscovering from where I'm sitting.

Anyway, we're never going to know the real reasons, so I'm just going to content myself with looking at Soloist pr0n and thinking about selling body parts.


----------



## Double A

That video just sold me on this guitar. It looks fantastic.


----------



## fearhk213

Man I haven't lusted after a guitar like this in a while. 

I can definitely see why some say it has some Suhr Modern similarities. To me it has a Suhr Modern meets Dean Bel Aire thing going on. But I digress...

Of course you never know till you actually play it yourself, but that thing looks like it balances like a dream while playing standing up. The video seems to confirm that. The neck kind of pitches up like my Les Paul does and my old King V used to, which is a big plus in my book. I'm really digging the control layout too. The pickup selector looks easy to get to, but seems to be out of the way enough. Only thing I'd change if I could would be to swap that Floyd for a string-through fixed bridge. 

Oh, I talked with a Jackson dealer who called Jackson while I was on the phone with him & he confirmed that the neck is a 12" radius & the custom shop models will be identical to Broderick's. He confirmed a MIJ model, but any details about specs & eta at this point are merely speculation.

I want, I want, I want, I want, I.....


----------



## MTech

BigBaldIan said:


> Ibanez for whatever reason didn't do enough to keep him on board and that statement from Ibanez looks very much like backpeddling/asscovering from where I'm sitting.
> 
> Anyway, we're never going to know the real reasons, so I'm just going to content myself with looking at Soloist pr0n and thinking about selling body parts.


No, if you see them up close while alike to some regards they're definitely not the same plus the shape, the actual trem, the controls, and the fact it's neck-thru, but yes looking dead on small things like color inlays etc are. The reason he switched was apparently because the guys were taking specs off his guitars and using them on others w/o permission and they wouldn't give him a 7 string Sig. The only reason they wouldn't was because he's not allowed to play the 7 so "How are we supposed to market a 7 string that he'll never play?" Also he apparently didn't tell them till like 2 weeks before the show and they had to reprint ALL the new catalogs.


----------



## ROAR

midian said:


> Nah, it was mentioned on here before, afaik Steve Vai has a special contract with Ibanez regarding sevenstring sigs, the Korn dudes said it in an interview, since the only reason they got theirs is because they allegedly called Vai and asked for permission.
> 
> Still don't know if that's true or not, but I'm sure that's the deal ROAR mentioned.



Yeup this is exactly what I was talking about.
Chris is known really for being a 7 string guy
and if he couldn't get a good deal out of Ibanez
I'm sure he just wanted to take his business elsewhere.

And I'm sure Korn didn't just call Steve and ask nicely.
There has to be some profit in for him.

Good business deal though.


----------



## BigBaldIan

MTech said:


> No, if you see them up close while alike to some regards they're definitely not the same plus the shape, the actual trem, the controls, and the fact it's neck-thru, but yes looking dead on small things like color inlays etc are.



I think it honestly depends on the observer and how much weight they put to the similarities and differences in design. My argument is that you can see the obvious DNA of his LACS in the new model, so in that respect it is not *completely* different. If you look at say a Caparison Horus and a Jackson Falcon you can see the obvious commonalities between the two despite different finishes etc etc.

Anyway, I guess it's a matter of semantics at the end of day, and at what point you determine a design to be sufficiently removed from another. Without agreeing on a common set of parameters on which to define what is different and what weight to give them, the argument will just run around in circles _ad infinitum_.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Any idea on how much this is gonna be?


----------



## djpharoah

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Any idea on how much this is gonna be?



Jackson CS prices aren't for the faint of heart. If you contact any dealer they can get you a price.

Don't plan on it being cheaper than at least $4k for the USA Jackson Custom Shop model. The Japanese models... that's a different ball game.


----------



## Malkav

With regards to Ibanez and the Steve Vai agreement, did John Petrucci ever have a seven string signature?

I know I saw him playing Ibanez 7s and I fell in love with the black and white picasso one, but I can't recall ever seeing a 7 on offer in the catalogue...

Can anyone maybe clarify the Vai thing a little more, is it a profit sharing thing or a legal bind to prevent other 7s or just a licensing thing for him being accredited with the first production 7s?


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

djpharoah said:


> The Japanese models... that's a different ball game.


Well,that's basically what i was wanting to know.haha.


----------



## Miek

Malkav said:


> With regards to Ibanez and the Steve Vai agreement, did John Petrucci ever have a seven string signature?
> 
> I know I saw him playing Ibanez 7s and I fell in love with the black and white picasso one, but I can't recall ever seeing a 7 on offer in the catalogue...
> 
> Can anyone maybe clarify the Vai thing a little more, is it a profit sharing thing or a legal bind to prevent other 7s or just a licensing thing for him being accredited with the first production 7s?



I don't think Petrucci did, and I really don't know how Vai could have some kind of deal for exclusivity, but I can see it happening, somehow. I don't know what the fuck, man


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Malkav said:


> With regards to Ibanez and the Steve Vai agreement, did John Petrucci ever have a seven string signature?
> 
> I know I saw him playing Ibanez 7s and I fell in love with the black and white picasso one, but I can't recall ever seeing a 7 on offer in the catalogue...
> 
> Can anyone maybe clarify the Vai thing a little more, is it a profit sharing thing or a legal bind to prevent other 7s or just a licensing thing for him being accredited with the first production 7s?



This whole "Vai has a secret blood pact with Ibanez over 7-strings." is just a rumor that went waaaaay out of control. I've yet to see any proof. With all the artists, employees, and press people involved you'd figure there would be something, anything even remotely looking official on the matter. 

As for JP, he never had a 7-string production Ibanez. The only 7s he had were a couple Ibanez UV7BK "Green Dot"s and a couple of LACS 7s which were the Picasso models he's been pictured with.


----------



## Miek

MaxOfMetal said:


> This whole "Vai has a secret blood pact with Ibanez over 7-strings." is just a rumor that went waaaaay out of control. I've yet to see any proof. With all the artists, employees, and press people involved you'd figure there would be something, anything even remotely looking official on the matter.
> 
> As for JP, he never had a 7-string production Ibanez. The only 7s he had were a couple Ibanez UV7BK "Green Dot"s and a couple of LACS 7s which were the Picasso models he's been pictured with.



You don't understand, Vai is a wizard. The DNAs were a blood pact forged to strengthen his control over the minds of men.


----------



## slapnutz

cronux said:


> don't like his jackson sig... the only thing that i like is the color and maby the headstock (on the 7 string model)... the shape and everything else
> 
> imo the ibanez 7 string was much better (i want the white one  )


Hell yeah man, I prefer that too. Ironically I prefer the Reversed Pointy Jackon headstocks waayyyy more... but then CB didnt decide to use that design anyway when he finally went to Jackson.


----------



## kmanick

cronux said:


> don't like his jackson sig... the only thing that i like is the color and maby the headstock (on the 7 string model)... the shape and everything else
> 
> imo the ibanez 7 string was much better (i want the white one  )


 

that is just freaking gorgeous guitar.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Am I the only one that thinks Ibanez headstocks look really, really boring?


----------



## Miek

dragonblade629 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Ibanez headstocks look really, really boring?



Maybe. Ibanez has my favorite headstocks. Straight pull over the nut, fairly linear. It just looks clean to me.


----------



## potatohead

I like the Ibby 'stock too, but it does look a lot better reversed.


----------



## Sebastian

dragonblade629 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Ibanez headstocks look really, really boring?



normal headstocks = 

reversed =


----------



## Jakke

Guys and gals, just got to know why Chris left Ibanez.... Apparently they put out a japanese sig without asking for permission from him. A guy alerted him on his website


----------



## djpharoah

Jakke said:


> Guys and gals, just got to know why Chris left Ibanez.... Apparently they put out a japanese sig without asking for permission from him. A guy alerted him on his website



We already knew that way way back in this thread... well it was speculated. Thanks for confirming


----------



## Jakke

djpharoah said:


> We already knew that way way back in this thread... well it was speculated. Thanks for confirming



To be honest I was way to lazy to read through all the thread, but yes, he has confirmed it on his blog. Man that would just have been a kick in the nadgers for Chris, I mean, they were planning on releasing an official signature from Ibanez...


----------



## technomancer

Jakke said:


> Guys and gals, just got to know why Chris left Ibanez.... Apparently they put out a japanese sig without asking for permission from him. A guy alerted him on his website



Yeah this has been posted about five times... and it wasn't a "sig". He was pissed that the RGA7 resembled his customs and they wouldn't give him a sig model. The only issue with the "resemblance" is that the RGA7 was prototyped before Chris had his LACS deal, and there's nothing on his customs that hasn't been done before on other guitars.

It basically sounds like a good excuse for what was a simple business decision 

And 'd

Here's a post from the Broderick forum from when the RGAs came out... I like the pot-shot about playability

http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/chris-broderick/529404-4-questions-chris-b.html#post8771957



Chris_Broderick said:


> Darin J Moore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this:
> 
> http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/shopping/goods/goods_detail.php?count=12&sort=1&fair=211&id=146549
> 
> I see it does mention Chris Broderick ( Megadeth ) - and does give some specs, so definitely seems to be designed after Chris' LACS7 with some obvious mass market appeal differences ( too bad no reverse headstock ).
> 
> For those that don't know Ikebe-Gakki is a Japanese store that usually has some different higher-end guitars than what is available in the U.S. but can be bought here in the U.S. with shipping/custom charges ( I've purchased a couple there myself , a Transparent Burnt Blue 7 - TBB7 & HRG7 black stain mahogany )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite disappointing to me on Ibanez's behalf since it seems to have some similarities to what I have wanted them to release as a sig. The one saving grace is I am very particular about how the guitar plays and have no doubt that that was not taken into consideration for this guitar.
> 
> Take care, Chris.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jakke

technomancer said:


> It basically sounds like a good excuse for what was a simple business decision
> 
> And 'd



Nahh, I've been to the webpage that sold the guitar in question and it said black on white that it was a Chris Broderick guitar. That is what pissed him off, they used his name for marketing


----------



## Coffee Elf

This is a bit of a weird first post from me, but what the hell.



Jakke said:


> Nahh, I've been to the webpage that sold the guitar in question and it said black on white that it was a Chris Broderick guitar. That is what pissed him off, they used his name for marketing



If you're referring to the link that technomancer posted, that's not at all what it says.

First of all, that copy was written by Ikebe, not Ibanez. If Broderick didn't like his name being used, his beef should have been with Ikebe.

Second, what the text actually says is, "Highly requested by metal musicians, such as Chris Broderick of Megadeth, this is the first RGA seven string." No where does it claim that this is a Broderick model. (Japanese is my first language.)


----------



## MTech

Coffee Elf said:


> Second, what the text actually says is, "Highly requested by metal musicians, such as Chris Broderick of Megadeth, this is the first RGA seven string." No where does it claim that this is a Broderick model. (Japanese is my first language.)



^Exactly.... Which like I posted already the guy at Ibanez said at NAMM he left over the fact that specs were taken from his guitars w/o permission and used on other guitars. They're supposed to ask him and the other guys at the company told him that he said it was cool but in reality they never asked so it put him in a bad spot w/ Chris. It was this along with them not giving the option of a 7 string Sig model because he's not allowed to play a 7 in the band he's getting all the mass exposure with.


----------



## Jakke

Coffee Elf said:


> (Japanese is my first language.)



That's very good, since it's not my first language. But I'll have to saddle with Chris on this one, a company just doesn't do something like that...


----------



## max-streich

hey guys 
does someone know when Brodericks´signature will be in the shops in europe?? And does someone know the price for the MIJ version?
I´m deciding between a rg 1527 and this one.


----------



## Malkav

Sebastian said:


> normal headstocks =
> 
> reversed =


 
This!

About 80% of the reason I've stuck with Ibanez through out the hit and miss quality and awful customer support is cause I find that they're one of the only guitars I can get down here that has a nice headstock and body shape  a reversed headstock 7 string RG would be the Bizniz in my opinion  non of the RGA stuff though, they look nicer flat  traditional RG FTW!


----------



## Jakke

max-streich said:


> hey guys
> does someone know when Brodericks´signature will be in the shops in europe?? And does someone know the price for the MIJ version?
> I´m deciding between a rg 1527 and this one.



It'll probably be a lot more expensive than a 1527, don't count with anything less than 1800 euro


----------



## MobiusR

Jakke said:


> It'll probably be a lot more expensive than a 1527, don't count with anything less than 1800 euro



im pretty sure it will be around 1500 USD cause its a MIJ Signature. Most MIJ Signatures such as the Demmolition and Dominion is under 1500 USD. Great guitars regardless


----------



## sly

No more news or rumors since Namm on en eventual release date, etc...?


----------



## cardinal

Drum City Guitar Land has pricing up for the USA 7-string sig: $2449.99 for black and $2599.99 for trans black, trans red, or trans white (!).

No pics or estimated delivery date.


----------



## AfroSamurai

That's a pretty reasonable price, I thought they were going to charge over 3k.


----------



## gunshow86de

AfroSamurai said:


> That's a pretty reasonable price, I thought they were going to charge over 3k.





For a US Jackson that's also a signature, that's quite reasonable.


----------



## Solstafir

The Jackson is gorgeous, although it kinda resembles the Mayones Regius (the offset is more like in Mark Morton's Dominion ballpark though). 
Let's see what the street prices will be


----------



## cardinal

Those are the street prices.


----------



## sly

Here is a link to a premier guitar video where we can see it a little bit.

NAMM '11 - Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist & More - PremierGuitar.com


----------



## Miek

sly said:


> Here is a link to a premier guitar video where we can see it a little bit.
> 
> NAMM '11 - Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist & More - PremierGuitar.com



The offset trussrod seems a little silly.


----------



## mikernaut

That's looking like a pretty cool guitar but I know am oddly attracted to the Scott Ian model alot. I 'm just not totally sold on the inlays. if it only had sharkfins or a blank ebony board.


----------



## sly

I know it's not the 7 string version, but in the following links, you can see it in trans white and trans red : 

Big 4: Saturday Afternoon | Photo Galleries | PE.com | Southern California News | News for Inland Southern California

The Big 4 - Metallica. Slayer. Megadeth. Anthrax. - Movies

Big 4: Saturday Afternoon | Photo Galleries | PE.com | Southern California News | News for Inland Southern California 
I know that a lot of 7 stringers complain about the fact that 7 strings are generally available in black, and also in black sometimes, when it's not black...

Looks killer in my opinion in both colors (except I regret the white pickups on the white one).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Saw the trans white one earlier, still looks good with white pickups IMO. 

But that trans red one...


----------



## Church2224

As of now I am saving up for that red one. Looks way to damn good from that pic!


----------



## Bouillestfu

Nah the Headstock on the Broderick is 10000000 times better then the Ibanez 7. I'd take 2 sided Headstocks over In-line any day. They look so much better IMO. + The signature Broderick probably gives its weilder un-paralleled shredding skills!


----------



## Shabadoo

If they come out with an MIJ in trans white, I'll be all over that.


----------



## eaeolian

Shabadoo said:


> If they come out with an MIJ in trans white, I'll be all over that.



I have a feeling the trans finishes will be USA-only, but I've been wrong before - I never thought we'd see import swirls, either.


----------



## Animus

I am so getting a TransBlack one.


----------



## mikernaut

The Trans white is soo sexy but I wish it had matching white neck binding.


----------



## Blaze

They need to make a trans white model





but I guess that's too much to ask,since making a trans white flame maple top is not easy


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

they just had to put a trem on it didnt they


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Blaze said:


> They need to make a trans white model
> 
> [Epic Broderick Pic]
> 
> but I guess that's too much to ask,since making a trans white flame maple top is not easy



That's quilt.

It is going to be available in trans white, Ask Mattsmusic.


----------



## XxXPete

Wondering if theres been any info that for sure there will be a JACKSON C-Brod Jap 7 made?-thanks


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

too many abbreviations


----------



## Shabadoo

eaeolian said:


> I have a feeling the trans finishes will be USA-only, but I've been wrong before - I never thought we'd see import swirls, either.



Even an non trans white one I'd still be all over. White + black binding + ebony board = pure awesome.


----------



## eaeolian

It's Jackson, so nothing's for sure, but that's the usual path for artist models.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

xtrustisyoursx said:


> too many abbreviations


 
lucky some of us can still understand


----------



## MikeH

Jackson USA Chris Broderick/MEGADETH Soloist-7 Black 2011 7-String Electric Guitar
Jackson USA Chris Broderick/MEGADETH Soloist-7 Trans Black 2011 7-String Electric Guitar
Jackson USA Chris Broderick/MEGADETH Soloist-7 Trans Red 2011 7-String Electric Guitar
Jackson USA Chris Broderick/MEGADETH Soloist-7 Trans White 2011 7-String Electric Guitar

Sure looks like it. Unless they're just throwing shit around, which wouldn't be a huge surprise.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

those DCGL links say made in USA, not Japan?


----------



## technomancer

Mindcrime1204 said:


> those DCGL links say made in USA, not Japan?



Yeah the USA model has what to do with a Jap model exactly?


----------



## MikeH

Misread that. Apologies.


----------



## sevenstringj

I'll wait for a meat and potatoes DR7 with 24 frets.


----------



## XxXPete

I hope that there will be JAp versions but i dont count on it


----------



## eaeolian

sevenstringj said:


> I'll wait for a meat and potatoes DR7 with 24 frets.



Uh, just buy a SLAT3-7. There won't be another DR7 since the SLATs arrived.


----------



## Sicarius

Do want trans white.

But in a 6.

and not 2600$


----------



## eaeolian

There's a 6 string version, but you won't be getting it for less than $2600. I'm actually kinda surprised they're that low.


----------



## sevenstringj

eaeolian said:


> Uh, just buy a SLAT3-7. There won't be another DR7 since the SLATs arrived.



I'd rather get an RG1527. Plus a DR7 would be several hundred dollars less than the SLAT-7. But you're right, it won't happen.


----------



## cardinal

I'm a bit shocked that the prices at DCGL are so low. If the US guitars look like what Broderick's playing in those pics... for $2,600? That seems amazing.


----------



## eaeolian

sevenstringj said:


> I'd rather get an RG1527. Plus a DR7 would be several hundred dollars less than the SLAT-7. But you're right, it won't happen.



Not much of a Jackson guy, are you?


----------



## wannabguitarist

sevenstringj said:


> I'd rather get an RG1527. Plus a DR7 would be several hundred dollars less than the SLAT-7. But you're right, it won't happen.



Why would you ever want a DR7?


----------



## eaeolian

wannabguitarist said:


> Why would you ever want a DR7?



Oh, if they made a 7 string version of the DK2M, I'd be there. That won't happen, though.


----------



## wannabguitarist

eaeolian said:


> Oh, if they made a 7 string version of the DK2M, I'd be there. That won't happen, though.



Oh I agree but I thought the DR7 was this thing:





Which wasn't that great (quite bad actually) from my experience 

Wouldn't a DK2M be a DK7? I'm not to familiar with all the Jackson model designations.


----------



## sevenstringj

Actually, I'm a HUGE Jackson fan.  With only one exception (an ESP custom shop signed by pornstars that I don't play but could never sell for obvious reasons) ALL my guitars and my one bass are Jackson. My one 7-string is a Jackson DR7, and it slays. I just wish it had 24 frets. But for $1400, I'd rather get an RG1527 than an SLAT-7 because I prefer flat top over arch top, and passive pickups over active. Heck, the Dean USA RC7 in natural mahogany makes a ton more sense than the MIJ SLAT-7 for just a couple hundred more.  A DR7 with 24 frets (or a 7-string DK2, DK2T or DK2M) would be ideal for me--and I imagine a lot of people--because it'd have those features AND be hundreds less than either RG1527 or SLAT-7.


----------



## eaeolian

sevenstringj said:


> Actually, I'm a HUGE Jackson fan.  With only one exception (an ESP custom shop signed by pornstars that I don't play but could never sell for obvious reasons) ALL my guitars and my one bass are Jackson. My one 7-string is a Jackson DR7, and it slays. I just wish it had 24 frets. But for $1400, I'd rather get an RG1527 than an SLAT-7 because I prefer flat top over arch top, and passive pickups over active. Heck, the Dean USA RC7 in natural mahogany makes a ton more sense than the MIJ SLAT-7 for just a couple hundred more.  A DR7 with 24 frets (or a 7-string DK2, DK2T or DK2M) would be ideal for me--and I imagine a lot of people--because it'd have those features AND be hundreds less than either RG1527 or SLAT-7.



You got the ONE good DR7, then. I was an endorser back then, too, and I coughed the money for a CS guitar rather than play one of those (though they're better than the DX7. ). The price point thing is noted, but the DR7 you like was pretty expensive new (~$900, IIRC), which was one reason they didn't sell. The price/quality/features equation was out of whack.

For the record, I don't like actives, either, but that was pretty easy to handle...


----------



## vlover

mikernaut said:


> Here's another pic one of the guys over at the ESP forum took.



If i could juuuuuust get a V version.....


----------



## djpharoah

vlover said:


> If i could juuuuuust get a V version.....



Then it wouldn't be a CB signature model now would it


----------



## Master Torres

WANT IT!


----------



## Jzbass25

Man I actually liked the look of his Ibanez rga's better but Im sure this guitar will be sick as hell. Also whatever happened to his pick clip idea?


----------



## eaeolian

djpharoah said:


> Then it wouldn't be a CB signature model now would it



You know, I'm still surprised we haven't seen a Japanese RR5-7, or something similar. Then again, as KXK learned, V guys tend to talk a lot, but won't actually BUY one, you know?


----------



## Church2224

eaeolian said:


> You know, I'm still surprised we haven't seen a Japanese RR5-7, or something similar. Then again, as KXK learned, V guys tend to talk a lot, but won't actually BUY one, you know?




I am guessing this is why they never make a lot of V 7 strings. I am surprised we have not seen more 7 string models from Jackson, I mean Ibanez, ESP and Schecter have a ton, why does Jackson not want to Compete?

They still need to make a USA Select Soloist. Jackson, if you are reading this, I SWEAR TO BUY AT LEAST 3 SL2H 7 STRINGS! You know you got at least one loyal USA Select customer 

Also is the Chris Broderick USA a limited run or a production model now? Hoping a production model, once I get a job I would like both the 6 and 7 string versions.


----------



## eaeolian

The Broderick is specified as a limited US production run at this point. In the future, who knows? All of the other "new" endorser models are Pros, though.

I'd probably buy a USA SL-2H. However, the SLAT3-7 I just got is so good, it would really cloud that decision. Then again, I already own a USA Soloist 7, so my perspective is somewhat skewed.


----------



## DC23

I'd also sell off a couple guitars for a USA 7 string from Jackson (preferably without a trem, but I'm not picky  )


----------



## Church2224

eaeolian said:


> The Broderick is specified as a limited US production run at this point. In the future, who knows? All of the other "new" endorser models are Pros, though.
> 
> I'd probably buy a USA SL-2H. However, the SLAT3-7 I just got is so good, it would really cloud that decision. Then again, I already own a USA Soloist 7, so my perspective is somewhat skewed.



Jackson should make us in charge of guitar model design and production, many more US and Japanese models. I also got some good model ideas they should return and/or develop for 6s...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I emailed Jackson, FMIC said that there is going to be a MIJ! 
That's all they coudl tell me, though.


----------



## trickae

honestly the jackson doesn't do it for me. 

I've had a Jackson Kelley and an 2000 Soloist and neither did it for me. i still went back to my Jem, UV and RG550. 

Don't get me wrong some swear by it - but I've given my soul away to Ibanez.

If ibanez won't do it - i'll custom build it. 

i must have that lacs in trans white!!


----------



## anomynous

dragonblade629 said:


> I emailed Jackson, FMIC said that there is going to be a MIJ!
> That's all they coudl tell me, though.


Do want.


----------



## ittoa666

Bump for more details and the new finish for it.

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MEGADETH's CHRIS BRODERICK Issues Update On Signature Guitar


----------



## Wyldefan916

ittoa666 said:


> Bump for more details and the new finish for it.
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MEGADETH's CHRIS BRODERICK Issues Update On Signature Guitar



I saw this posted on his blog. I'm bummed though that the 7 is still going through some more tweaks before it hits production. I still don't know about that body, but I'm sure if I got the chance to play one I'd like it a lot. Thanks for the link.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Awesome, it will have a Floyd lo-pro on the 7.


----------



## troyguitar

eaeolian said:


> You know, I'm still surprised we haven't seen a Japanese RR5-7, or something similar. Then again, as KXK learned, V guys tend to talk a lot, but won't actually BUY one, you know?



I don't think that's unique to V players. 

I'd buy a 7-string version of my Stars RR, but it would take some months to save up the $$ - way longer than the time KXK's ordering window was open.


----------



## djpharoah

> Ebony fret board. Being one of the most dense woods you can get for the fret board this adds sustain and punch to the guitar also you don't have to use dye (like on rosewood) to get that black color.


Ouch - just punked Ibanez


----------



## orakle

haha yeah, ibanez should really do ebony fretboards D;


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Dont like Jacksons, but good lord those axes are beauts and I'd LOVE to own one.

Never felt this way about a Jackson before.... weird


----------



## astm

I didn't understand what he ment with the Fender jack. Does he mean javing a regular jack plate like this on the side?


----------



## Larrikin666

This is the first Jackson I've been excited for since I started playing guitar.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Geez, the red and white finishes look fucking phenomenal!


----------



## astm

s_k_mullins said:


> *Jizzes*, the red and white finishes look fucking phenomenal!


FTFY


----------



## eaeolian

The red is damn nice. The white doesn't "jump" though - and I doubt it's the pictures, since Steph's a pretty damn good photographer.

I'll bet one of the 7 string "tweaks" is trying to find a LoPro 7 string Floyd that isn't a useless pile of crap.


----------



## SirMyghin

I really like the white one.


----------



## littledoc

I like seeing guitars like this that push the innovation factor a little more. I was disappointed in the Slat3-7 for exactly that reason: there are already tons of seven-strings with Floyds, EMGs, single volume & tone, 25.5" scale, etc. And they couldn't even be bothered to make proper inlays!

I can't say how thrilled I am that they are going with stainless frets. Once you go stainless steel, it's hard to go back. They feel smoother, and they'll last many years longer. I also dig the coil taps and the positioning on all the knobs.

The only thing I wonder about shredders embracing is the 12" radius. Personally, my seven-string is a 14", and I like it. I don't think it makes a huge difference, but I prefer a little roundness over the flatter fretboards that are the norm. 

So, this could well end up on my short list, especially that fine looking white!


----------



## WickedSymphony

SirMyghin said:


> I really like the white one.





I think the white one looks pretty bad ass, not a huge fan of the way that red one looks though. These new pics are starting to reignite my fears about the awkwardness of the lower part of the body though so I'll have to wait and see what they look like in person or in nonstudio pics.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm with Mike, that red one is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Lon

WANT WHITE NAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOO 


edit: white with 7 Strings... NAAAOOO


----------



## killertone

orakle said:


> haha yeah, ibanez should really do ebony fretboards D;



Yes they should. What is their problem with ebony anyway? 

They should also build more 7's (25.5" scale) with hardtail bridges that aren't the 7321.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

eaeolian said:


> I'll bet one of the 7 string "tweaks" is trying to find a LoPro 7 string Floyd that isn't branded by Ibanez.



Fixed. 

They've used Lo-Pro Edge 7s before......


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fixed.
> 
> They've used Lo-Pro Edge 7s before......



On customs. No way they use it on a "production" guitar. The real irony is that the Pro version of this (since you know it's coming - all the "new" artist guitars are Pros) will probably have the Ping OFR on it, which I'd prefer.


----------



## mikernaut

Those are looking pretty slick


----------



## Church2224

s_k_mullins said:


> Geez, the red and white finishes look fucking phenomenal!



That Red One makes Jenna Jameson look ugly, and I love 90's Jenna Jameson 

But I seriously cannot wait to see these as a full production model guitar instead of the limited runs they are now. I hope that even maybe there will be non-signature versions of this body style even. Think about it. Some with different finishes and pickups and even the compound radius fretboard, or even maple fretboards, maybe even a fixed bridge and the OFR instead of the lo pro? For me Jackson REALLY needs to evaluate this guitar's design as this is one hell of a guitar they have developed and could get them the attention Jackson deserves. 

Like I said earlier Jackson needs to make me in charge of guitar designs...we would scare the shit out of ESP, Dean and Ibanez


----------



## Lon

let me phrase it like this...

if the white one with 7 strings and a lo-pro floyd will be available for me, i will buy it without thinking, that clear jackson? i'd throw almost 3 grand in your face without thinking, just because i have a translucent white fetish, even though i hate your fucking guts, jacksons are insanely awful guitars and i have a burning hatred for the crapwood you guys call instruments, now release, NAO before the axe2 ships and i'm outta moneyz


----------



## Desi

s_k_mullins said:


> Geez, the red and white finishes look fucking phenomenal!





I like my guitars how I prefer my women: transparent, white and made in America!






Right! And the worst analogy of the year award goes to?


----------



## sell2792

I'm not understanding the issue with Lo-Pros... Why don't they use OFR Pro's? Maybe they can convince Floyd Rose to make a Pro OFR 7 while they are at it, if they don't already.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This might just make me go Jackson.


----------



## sell2792

Stealthtastic said:


> This might just make me go Jackson.


 
If they make an import for around a grand, I'll be sold for this over an Agile any day.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Right now, its either this or one of those new Gary Kramer 7's. 29 frets of scallapwned awesome.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

whoa thats nice


----------



## gunshow86de

sell2792 said:


> If they make an import for around a grand, I'll be sold for this over an Agile any day.



If they make one, I would guess it would be close to $1,500 (based on other MIJ Jackson sig prices, and the SLAT3-7 is around $1,200). Won't be anywhere near Agile pricing, but, with all due respect, a MIJ Jackson shits all over Agile any day.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sell2792 said:


> I'm not understanding the issue with Lo-Pros... Why don't they use OFR Pro's? Maybe they can convince Floyd Rose to make a Pro OFR 7 while they are at it, if they don't already.


 
Now that FMIC owns both Floyd Rose and Jackson it could happen. 



gunshow86de said:


> MIJ Jackson shits all over Agile any day.


----------



## djpharoah

The 7 string is being delayed due to the OFR 7 Pro model (lo-pro) since it has never been made before.


----------



## Larrikin666

djpharoah said:


> The 7 string is being delayed due to the OFR 7 Pro model (lo-pro) since it has never been made before.



Totally worth the wait though. I'm actually more excited for these models than the custom BRJ and KxKs I have coming.


----------



## djpharoah

Larrikin666 said:


> Totally worth the wait though. I'm actually more excited for these models than the custom BRJ and KxKs I have coming.



As one should be


----------



## XxXPete

Wow these look amazing! I hope for an import 7 model coming out soon


----------



## natspotats

god i thought my jackson boner couldnt get any bigger


----------



## mikernaut

Larrikin666 said:


> Totally worth the wait though. I'm actually more excited for these models than the custom BRJ and KxKs I have coming.





djpharoah said:


> As one should be



Blasphemy!


----------



## cyril v

Church2224 said:


> That Red One makes *Jenna Jameson* look ugly, and I love 90's Jenna Jameson





These guitars look great, JJ, not so much.


----------



## MetalGravy

I'm sure he meant 90's Stephanie Swift


----------



## Daggorath




----------



## Lon

am i the only one who thinks the photos kinda suck? but oh my gawd i want the white one


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Damn it looks sick.


----------



## Sebastian

The finishes look great! I especially like the "Red" One 
White is great as well


----------



## leonardo7

According to a Jackson dealer with whom I have laid down my deposit for the red one, these originally were going to be ready in August but it has now been pushed to the fall sometime. I cant wait. The 7 strings are going for $2600, its a steal!


----------



## Stealth7

It's probably been stated before... But does anyone else see this as a cross between the Schecter Avenger and his Ibanez Guitars?


----------



## klinic

I er, hated the look of the body before, despite adoring Brodericks LACS. This however, somehow I wonder whether the thread I just made would have been better suited to after these have hit the shelves...


----------



## mikernaut

It's probably been stated already .. but what Dimarzio pups are going to be in these?


----------



## WickedSymphony

mikernaut said:


> It's probably been stated already .. but what Dimarzio pups are going to be in these?



Pretty sure I read in that link a few pages back that they're custom designed.


----------



## Church2224

dragonblade629 said:


> I emailed Jackson, FMIC said that there is going to be a MIJ!
> That's all they coudl tell me, though.


 
This is good news!

Now any other word about these models? Are the USA models limited run to the original 50 pieces or are full production from here on out? Also any other word on the Japanese models yet....???????

Got this from Chris's Blog though.....Might shed some light onto this subject....

Chris Broderick Signature Series Jackson Guitar Specs « Chris Broderick Official Blog


----------



## klinic

WickedSymphony said:


> Pretty sure I read in that link a few pages back that they're custom designed.



I would have thought D-Activators, that's what he's used in his LACS before.


----------



## wannabguitarist

leonardo7 said:


> According to a Jackson dealer with whom I have laid down my deposit for the red one, these originally were going to be ready in August but it has now been pushed to the fall sometime. I cant wait. The 7 strings are going for $2600, its a steal!



That's for the USA right? Not MIJ?


----------



## leonardo7

wannabguitarist said:


> That's for the USA right? Not MIJ?



Yes USA Custom Shop


----------



## djpharoah

I _so_ would have gotten one of the red 7 strings but I just can't get over the shape, lack of sharkfins, the different headstock and the 12" radius fretboard. Seems like it's a Jackson only by name and not really by what the majority of people equate Jacksons to.


----------



## leonardo7

It totally seems like Broderick is just doing this to spite Ibanez but I really like the specs and Im stoked on it. Personally I would have gone with compound radius too.


----------



## Lon

Is there any information if or when the USA Custom models are available for europe?


----------



## WickedSymphony

djpharoah said:


> I _so_ would have gotten one of the red 7 strings but I just can't get over the shape, lack of sharkfins, the different headstock and the 12" radius fretboard. Seems like it's a Jackson only by name and not really by what the majority of people equate Jacksons to.



I agree with you. It's not a very "Jackson" style Jackson, but then again it IS an artist signature model, not a cookie cutter Soloist. Considering some of the reasons why Broderick left Ibanez, I doubt he'd go to a company for a signature model where his only options were color and choice of pickups. 

I kind of like the fact that it's not a typical Jackson since so many of their other guitars already feature the specs you mentioned (even though I would love to eventually have one with all of those specs  )


----------



## leonardo7

Lon said:


> Is there any information if or when the USA Custom models are available for europe?


 I would assume they are limited but available to any Jackson dealer in Europe but thats just my assumption


----------



## mastapimp

Leonardo7, you heard an original release date of August? I pre-ordered my trans-black 7-string in March and it was quoted for 60-90 days. Then I called last week to check on the status and they said it was on track for 3rd week of June according from their last correspondence with Jackson. Another member on these forums had also received a mid-june quote from another dealer. Did you get in on the first run?


----------



## technomancer

djpharoah said:


> I _so_ would have gotten one of the red 7 strings but I just can't get over the shape, lack of sharkfins, the different headstock and the 12" radius fretboard. Seems like it's a Jackson only by name and not really by what the majority of people equate Jacksons to.



So in other words, that it's a Broderick sig instead of some generic Jackson with his name on it?


----------



## leonardo7

mastapimp said:


> Leonardo7, you heard an original release date of August? I pre-ordered my trans-black 7-string in March and it was quoted for 60-90 days. Then I called last week to check on the status and they said it was on track for 3rd week of June according from their last correspondence with Jackson. Another member on these forums had also received a mid-june quote from another dealer. Did you get in on the first run?



I didnt throw down my deposit until a little later but I was told in February that they were expected no later than August if I remember correctly. Id be quite surprised if you see them this month. Im curious now whats going on but thats what I heard. Please keep me/us updated if you hear more and I will make a call this week to see if anything has changed.


----------



## djpharoah

technomancer said:


> So in other words, that it's a Broderick sig instead of some generic Jackson with his name on it?



You are a playa hater sir.


----------



## leonardo7

mastapimp said:


> Leonardo7, you heard an original release date of August? I pre-ordered my trans-black 7-string in March and it was quoted for 60-90 days. Then I called last week to check on the status and they said it was on track for 3rd week of June according from their last correspondence with Jackson. Another member on these forums had also received a mid-june quote from another dealer. Did you get in on the first run?



Seems as though nothing has changed and like I said they wont be available until the fall sometime. Your word of them being ready in June is way off


----------



## djpharoah

CB shows his 7 string and the 7 string OFR7-Pro model prototype on his NAMM guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This thing is really starting to tear me away from being set on the Gary Kramer 7. Choices, choices, choices...


----------



## kmanick

Larrikin666 said:


> Totally worth the wait though. I'm actually more excited for these models than the custom BRJ and KxKs I have coming.


ya a MIJ Jackson VS a BRJ or a KXK???
ya I guess they're pretty much the same 

On a serious note 
I'd love to check out a white one in a 7. that's a cool looking finish


----------



## djpharoah

kmanick said:


> ya a MIA Jackson VS a BRJ or a KXK???


Think that's what he meant Nick


----------



## wannabguitarist

I really want a red one but I can't justify owning an instrument that's worth as much as my car


----------



## Elijah

That white one..... oh man


----------



## Decipher

At first I didn't know what to think of the body shape but I gotta be honest it's growing on me alot! The specs on these guitars are really good and the 6 strings look amazing (especially the red). Can't wait to see the 7's......


----------



## AfroSamurai

I just saw the video and the neck looks kind of thick....maybe was the camera angle??


----------



## sell2792

The red maple is mind blowing.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Anyone have any idea how much the MIJ 7 is going to cost? I'm seriously looking at buying one of these.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

A MIJ 7 hasn't been confirmed, just that there will be a MIJ Chris Broderick sig, and I fear it may not happen.

Remember, this is FMIC were talking about.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

dragonblade629 said:


> A MIJ 7 hasn't been confirmed, just that there will be a MIJ Chris Broderick sig, and I fear it may not happen.
> 
> Remember, this is FMIC were talking about.



So they're putting out a USA 6 and 7, but only a Japanese 6? Are they fucking high? People know Broderick for playing 7's.


----------



## Church2224

CrushingAnvil said:


> So they're putting out a USA 6 and 7, but only a Japanese 6? Are they fucking high? People know Broderick for playing 7's.



No one said that there isn't going to be one, nor that there is. I bet they will, they got a lot of money riding on Chris Broderick right now.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Church2224 said:


> No one said that there isn't going to be one, nor that there is. I bet they will, they got a lot of money riding on Chris Broderick right now.





I'm just saying you shouldn't act like it's going to be released, we may be disappointed. Also, even though they are probably going to be really pushing Chris Broderick, that doesn't mean that more people play sevens. Most people know him for being in Megadeth playing a six string.

That doesn't mean I don't want it to exist, I really, really want a MIJ seven string Broderick. I just don't want to get disappointed by a big possibility.


----------



## Church2224

dragonblade629 said:


> I'm just saying you shouldn't act like it's going to be released, we may be disappointed. Also, even though they are probably going to be really pushing Chris Broderick, that doesn't mean that more people play sevens. Most people know him for being in Megadeth playing a six string.
> 
> That doesn't mean I don't want it to exist, I really, really want a MIJ seven string Broderick. I just don't want to get disappointed by a big possibility.




I know what you mean. Jackson has always been hesitant towards sevens. They even believe that a USA Soloist 7 would never sell...which I KNOW it would lol. Probably because Ibanez, Schecter, and even ESP dominate the market. 

Even if they never release the MIJ version I hope both of the USA models will be full production. A production USA 7 string would be amazing, plus any additional USA Jacksons is always good, judging by the ones I have played 

And even fi they never release a 7 string Version, I will definitely still get the 6 string no matter what, too cool of a guitar to pass up!


----------



## Santuzzo

It's great they are getting Floyd Rose low-profile trems for the 7.

on an original Floyd the fine-tuners would get in the way of my picking hand, I suppose there may be other guitarists with the same problem.

The new Broderick signature looks fantastic, but I honestly liked his Ibanez LACS 7s better in terms of looks.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> So in other words, that it's a Broderick sig instead of some generic Jackson with his name on it?





Although, in all seriousness, Jackson's done that for a long time - remember the Y2K V, or the JJ-1? The PC-1 was totally different at the time, as was the original Collen archtop...


----------



## eaeolian

dragonblade629 said:


> A MIJ 7 hasn't been confirmed, just that there will be a MIJ Chris Broderick sig, and I fear it may not happen.
> 
> Remember, this is FMIC were talking about.



I find it VERY likely it will happen if they're going to the effort of making to 50 piece USA run - which, as far as I know, will NOT be a USA production item.

I wouldn't be at all surprised to see a Japanese 6 and 7 at Winter NAMM.


----------



## Church2224

eaeolian said:


> I find it VERY likely it will happen if they're going to the effort of making to 50 piece USA run - which, as far as I know, will NOT be a USA production item.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised to see a Japanese 6 and 7 at Winter NAMM.




Hey eaeolian, any reason as to why Jackson will not make it into a production model, or why they are not adding more models to the USA Select series, like, idk, USA SLS or Soloist Arch Tops, or even more hardtails...? Just curious, I hate to see the like disappear....


----------



## UltimaWeapon

YEAH! Finally a low-pro OFR7... i hope they will come out soon.


----------



## Andromalia

CrushingAnvil said:


> So they're putting out a USA 6 and 7, but only a Japanese 6? Are they fucking high? People know Broderick for playing 7's.



"People" know Broderick for being in Megadeth. Those knowing about his 7string love aren't "people", they are gear maniacs watching guitar pictures on forums having quote wars on such general culture topics as "Can you djent on a 26 neck with a 56 low B". (yes, that's me also  ) 

Forum guys are NOT the mainstream and target market, and that's true for music, videogames, photography etc. I'm pretty sure Nikon makes more money selling Coolpix pocket cameras than D2Xes monsters.


----------



## eaeolian

Church2224 said:


> Hey eaeolian, any reason as to why Jackson will not make it into a production model, or why they are not adding more models to the USA Select series, like, idk, USA SLS or Soloist Arch Tops, or even more hardtails...? Just curious, I hate to see the like disappear....



Not enough demand, would be my guess. I don't have any hard and fast answers, though. Jackson hasn't had a good history with models that move away from the core of the line, and FMIC seems much happier to bring "outside" models in as Pro series guitars...


----------



## sell2792

Jackson makes some excellent guitars, but they've really disappointed me the last year or two with their lack of introducing new models. They make a great product, but it seems like ESP/LTD, Schecter, Ibanez, etc,... are more on the ball than Jackson is. It'd be great to see more sevens, US models, and quality lower and middle priced imports.


----------



## Emperoff

Fuck the guitar. Low profile OFR7 it's what kicks ass here!


----------



## Animus

Was there a definitive answer when these things are being released?


----------



## Church2224

Animus said:


> Was there a definitive answer when these things are being released?



Good question. Fall seems like the earliest we might see it. But I would wait for Summer NAMM to see anything about it.


----------



## Desi

It would the the bullshit of all bullshit if Jackson doesn't release the MIJ 7 string version of the sig. If bullshit were to form into a continent, it'd be called Jacksonia, the captol will be called Failure Central and the national anthem will be called Sevens don't sell.

Jackson owes me! I can addapt to society's "self-entitlement" model and blame Jackson for not getting a rainbow and a golden, musical praying mantis for my 16th birthday!




Did I just rage? Sorry guys, it's been a rough week.


----------



## Church2224

Desi said:


> It would the the bullshit of all bullshit if Jackson doesn't release the MIJ 7 string version of the sig. If bullshit were to form into a continent, it'd be called Jacksonia, the captol will be called Failure Central and the national anthem will be called Sevens don't sell.
> 
> Jackson owes me! I can addapt to society's "self-entitlement" model and blame Jackson for not getting a rainbow and a golden, musical praying mantis for my 16th birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just rage? Sorry guys, it's been a rough week.




This deserves rep this rant is too fucking awesome! 

But yeah I think they will end up doing it. Way too much money riding on it


----------



## CrushingAnvil

dragonblade629 said:


> Most people know him for being in Megadeth playing a six string.



I'm still getting used to him being in Megadeth. Most people know him as the ex-Nevermore guitar player or the ex-Jag Panzer guitar player. We all know how viral that 10 finger tapping video went - I instantly associate him with the RG1527 7 string ibanez...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm still getting used to him being in Megadeth. Most people know him as the ex-Nevermore guitar player or the ex-Jag Panzer guitar player. We all know how viral that 10 finger tapping video went - I instantly associate him with the RG1527 7 string ibanez...



Most people haven't heard of Nevermore and especially have never heard of Jag Panzer.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

dragonblade629 said:


> Most people haven't heard of Nevermore and especially have never heard of Jag Panzer.





What?

But Jackson aren't trying to sell guitars to non-musician grandparents.

I can guarantee 90% of Jackson/ESP/Ibanez/Schecter etc players know at least who Nevermore are.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm still getting used to him being in Megadeth. Most people know him as the ex-Nevermore guitar player or the ex-Jag Panzer guitar player. We all know how viral that 10 finger tapping video went - I instantly associate him with the RG1527 7 string ibanez...



Likewise. That blue 1527


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Andromalia

CrushingAnvil said:


> What?
> 
> But Jackson aren't trying to sell guitars to non-musician grandparents.


Well...they are. Heavy metal has been there long enough for fans to be grandparents now.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Thats a pretty modern looking guitar. Big change from the RG1527 huh?


----------



## sly

Transwhite 7 strings:


----------



## vampiregenocide

Strap peg placement seems a bit odd.


----------



## JPMike

God Damn, I like it!!


----------



## Santuzzo

I do like the white one a lot.
But I personally still like the look of his Ibanez LACS better.
That said, the new headstock is absolutely awesome!


----------



## sly

Strap peg placement is where it is for the balance, as Chris seems to be very careful on this aspect. 

I really like it. The bug is that it seems that it's flame maple top, and I expected a quilt maple top, as written on Jackson website.


----------



## cronux

the shape of it... fuck ugly


----------



## atticmike

I have the feeling that by the time his signature is released, I won't be interested anymore


----------



## ShadyDavey

atticmike said:


> I have the feeling that by the time his signature is released, I won't be interested anymore



I have the feeling that by the time I can afford it, it won't be in production or he'll have gone elsewhere


----------



## BigBaldIan

I really, really hope that this isn't going to be the Duke Nukem Forever of the guitar world. According to Chris they're also working on an import version so fingers, toes and other appendages crossed.


----------



## djpharoah

I might grab the import version and put on sharkfin stickers


----------



## Miek

BigBaldIan said:


> I really, really hope that this isn't going to be the Duke Nukem Forever of the guitar world. According to Chris they're also working on an import version so fingers, toes and other appendages crossed.



Thankfully we can be pretty sure the guitar won't be a giant steaming pile of giraffe excrement.

However, this:




Is the dorkiest pose I've seen in a guitar promo image in a while.


----------



## exordium

Santuzzo said:


> I do like the white one a lot.
> But I personally still like the look of his Ibanez LACS better.
> That said, the new headstock is absolutely awesome!



+1
Although this looks pretty cool as well. He seems to like holding the guitar at an angle, hence the different strap peg position. Not for everyone, I think.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

The strap placement looks like he has it there so it leans in a little more towards his chest making the shreddyz easier, maybe?


----------



## murakami

will this white model be available to purchase or is this specifically a custom for chris???


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

It's on DCGL.


----------



## Insanity

I cant belive that jackson cant even get a pic up on their website.
I mean dont announce something that might be this delayed


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dragonblade629 said:


> It's on DCGL.


 
It's been listed as "Coming Soon" without a picture on DCGL for quite some time now.


----------



## murakami

does anyone remember chris broderick saying he had his special thumb pick holder coming two years ago? nothing yet, right?

i wonder how long this will be delayed


----------



## SirMyghin

If it comes out at the right time I would happily buy a white one. (as in any time now )


----------



## Somnium

I'm kinda on the fence on this one. When I heard that there was gonna be a 7-string solioist with the SLSMG headstock, I shat bricks. Now I see the body and it's not really doing it for me.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

To be honest that is the first time I have ever seen a Jackson that I thought I would want to play. Sexy stuff.


----------



## Dan Halen

so anyone got an idea when theyre actually going to release the lower end versions? i know they have plans to have an affordable one, because i deffinitly cant afford the custom shop version. i know that broderick said they were going to release 2 versions of a lower-end model one around 1000-1400 and one around 500-800. i just dont know when.

personally i think jackson should take up this design for the soloist compeletly and give the other body shape strictly to the dinky. considering the only real difference is that ones bolt-on and ones neck through.


----------



## Church2224

Dan Halen said:


> so anyone got an idea when theyre actually going to release the lower end versions? i know they have plans to have an affordable one, because i deffinitly cant afford the custom shop version. i know that broderick said they were going to release 2 versions of a lower-end model one around 1000-1400 and one around 500-800. i just dont know when.
> 
> personally i think jackson should take up this design for the soloist compeletly and give the other body shape strictly to the dinky. considering the only real difference is that ones bolt-on and ones neck through.



Since the soloist is one of the most popular models and people like me absolutely love them and love the neck thru, that will never happen and if it did they would loose a lot of customers also since a lot of people still prefer the old soloist version. The fact they calls this a Soloist bothers me, this is NOT a soloist This is a Chris Broderick SIg model. Granted I love this guitar, this is not a soloist. 

Also the Dinky is 7/8s the size of the soloist so their is a difference...


----------



## Scrubface05

Reminds me of the SLSMG, which I fucking LOVE.


----------



## eaeolian

Dan Halen said:


> personally i think jackson should take up this design for the soloist compeletly and give the other body shape strictly to the dinky. considering the only real difference is that ones bolt-on and ones neck through.



Jackson sells more USA Soloists than everything else USA combined, so that would be what's commonly referred to as "commercial suicide". 

I'll agree they're not far apart, though - they used to be considerably more different, with the Dinky only having 22 frets, for example.


----------



## eaeolian

Church2224 said:


> Also the Dinky is 7/8s the size of the soloist so their is a difference...



Nope. They're the same size. The Dinky and Soloist are 7/8 the size of a standard Strat body, which is where the "Dinky" name comes from.


----------



## Church2224

eaeolian said:


> Jackson sells more USA Soloists than everything else USA combined, so that would be what's commonly referred to as "commercial suicide".
> 
> I'll agree they're not far apart, though - they used to be considerably more different, with the Dinky only having 22 frets, for example.



Yeah if Jackson ever stopped making USA Soloists I would have "Word" with Mike Shannon....


----------



## Church2224

eaeolian said:


> Nope. They're the same size. The Dinky and Soloist are 7/8 the size of a standard Strat body, which is where the "Dinky" name comes from.



Ah ok thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Larrikin666

So one of these is showing up for sale on eBay. Anyone know what the deal is? I was under the impression that the lo pro Floyd Rose 7 still wasn't ready. Did Jackson just say "eff it" and threw on the normal Floyd 7?


----------



## eaeolian

These are two of the prototypes a store bought, and they're both signed. Not sure about the trems on the 7.


----------



## Larrikin666

eaeolian said:


> These are two of the prototypes a store bought, and they're both signed. Not sure about the trems on the 7.



I want these guitars to be in production ASAP....or this new bridge needs to be available for purchase. I'd be happy with either one.


----------



## Tjore

hmm...
hmm...
hmm...
hmm...
FUCK.


----------



## leonardo7

I was just told by a dealer that the bulk of these should start rolling in in about 4-6 weeks. Sweet! Can't wait to get my red one.


----------



## kmanick

leonardo7 said:


> I was just told by a dealer that the bulk of these should start rolling in in about 4-6 weeks. Sweet! Can't wait to get my red one.


 
US versions or imports?


----------



## leonardo7

kmanick said:


> US versions or imports?



US. Maybe I missed it, but Ive heard nothing of the import version actually happening yet. Maybe Jackson will whip one out for NAMM but is there proof its even happening? I mean, Broderick himself said its not OK with him if his name is on a guitar that's not the exact same quality as the one he plays.


----------



## eaeolian

kmanick said:


> US versions or imports?



No imports before next year, if my sources are correct.


----------



## Church2224

I still want conformation if the USA models are limited run or full on production because i have heard so many mixed things.


----------



## DC23

Church2224 said:


> I still want conformation if the USA models are limited run or full on production because i have heard so many mixed things.



+1. If they made the 7 a full production US model I'd be all over that (even though I have to say I wish it was a regular soloist shape and not the 'guitar in motion' 7 they went with). Ahhh well, I'd still get it!


----------



## Betterlaidplans

+1 for not being a limited run mostly because limited run implies inflated retail price to me. It'd be great to be able to afford such a sick guitar. Loved the mark morton sig and the broderick is such a similar guitar but in 7. Trans white yes please


----------



## chris9

i bought a signed white 7 it was built by mike shannon himself i,ll post pics as soon as it comes should be in a few days.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Church2224 said:


> I still want conformation if the USA models are limited run or full on production because i have heard so many mixed things.



If I remember correctly, the USA Custom Shop ones were only made in a run of 50 or something. The eventual MIJ will be full production.


----------



## Church2224

dragonblade629 said:


> If I remember correctly, the USA Custom Shop ones were only made in a run of 50 or something. The eventual MIJ will be full production.



I am talkin about a USA Production model, which I have heard a lot of mixed things...


----------



## Betterlaidplans

chris9 said:


> i bought a signed white 7 it was built by mike shannon himself i,ll post pics as soon as it comes should be in a few days.



You better post those pics as soon as that baby shows up haha. I can't wait to see one with "real world" pics to fuel my GAS


----------



## Thor1777

I think the black ones are sick, it was all I could do not to buy the one on ebay lol


----------



## chris9

Well here are some pics it came yesterday and my god its awesome i have played a lot of sevens but this is the best by a long way. The finsih is amazing and the build is better than anything i have seen. It plays fantastic with a super low action and very easy high fret access and the neck is perfect. lets just say i,m a very happy man!!!!


----------



## Prydogga

Get some outdoor shirts and post a NGD thread! Looks amazing!


----------



## Seventary

Cool axe !! What's up with the two toggle switches ??


----------



## chris9

the big one is the pickup select and the small one is a kill switch


----------



## Stealth7

Prydogga said:


> Get some outdoor shirts and post a NGD thread! Looks amazing!



THIS! Outside pics are a must!


----------



## BigBaldIan

A NGD thread is a must, especially now we have a Broderick in the wild so to speak.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

I want some outdoor shirts . . .


----------



## Animus

Is that the one CMCG had? Congrats on the new family member. I can only hope I get my transblack 7 soon.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Congrats. I talked with mike about these and the ian

Mike built the first 6 C.B's by hand and the rest are cnc. He showed me pics of chris picking up some more of his at Jackson. I saw some 6 and 7 stringers that were being prepped for paint. These are amazing and id love to get both in trans black one day.


----------



## eaeolian

For those of you that haven't seen it:

N(7String)GD - ESP Guitars Message Board

They definitely tweaked the shape from the prototypes, and I like it better.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yea I love this shape! Too bad I still have GAS for a slat 7 in green swirl...


----------



## I Voyager

chris9 said:


> Well here are some pics it came yesterday and my god its awesome i have played a lot of sevens but this is the best by a long way. The finsih is amazing and the build is better than anything i have seen. It plays fantastic with a super low action and very easy high fret access and the neck is perfect. lets just say i,m a very happy man!!!!



Good sir, I am quite envious. That trans-white sure brings the boners.


----------



## chris9

i,ll take some better pics asap but just really busy at the moment.
going to try and post some vids to got some crazy new licks to show off and the jackson is the guitar to show them off on. i,ll do my best over the weekend.
it really is awesome guys gonna be playing it tonight.

the vids will be on my youtube hopefully in a few days
www.youtube.com/gibsonm3


----------



## eaeolian

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yea I love this shape! Too bad I still have GAS for a slat 7 in green swirl...



Get it soon, unfortunately.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

eaeolian said:


> Get it soon, unfortunately.



Yeah it's too bad they're discontinuing them. I've seen them go for crazy low prices too just because nobody seems to like the headstock (which IMO looks better IRL).

Just need to, "clear house", first


----------



## Animus

eaeolian said:


> For those of you that haven't seen it:
> 
> N(7String)GD - ESP Guitars Message Board
> 
> They definitely tweaked the shape from the prototypes, and I like it better.




That's a thing of beauty right there.


----------



## Mendez

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah it's too bad they're discontinuing them. I've seen them go for crazy low prices too just because nobody seems to like the headstock (which IMO looks better IRL).
> 
> Just need to, "clear house", first



Are they just discontinuing the color? 

All these jackson soloists I've seen around lately is making me want to trade/sell my ibby to get one


----------



## eaeolian

Mendez said:


> Are they just discontinuing the color?
> 
> All these jackson soloists I've seen around lately is making me want to trade/sell my ibby to get one



Nope, the SLAT3-7 is being redesigned - the new one will be cheaper, but probably not MIJ.


----------



## Mendez

eaeolian said:


> Nope, the SLAT3-7 is being redesigned - the new one will be cheaper, but probably not MIJ.



What?! Really!? 

Didn't see that one coming...guess ill have to make up my mind. 

Or save up forever for a broderick 7 string. ...


----------



## anomynous

fap fap fap fap


----------



## kmanick

eaeolian said:


> Get it soon, unfortunately.


 
Are they going to discontinue the Slat3-7's???


----------



## kmanick

Mendez said:


> What?! Really!?
> 
> Didn't see that one coming...guess ill have to make up my mind.
> 
> Or save up forever for a broderick 7 string. ...


I just picked up a Slat3-7, it plays amazing. If you can get past the goofy headstock it's a killer 7 for short money on the used market.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yeah it's pretty crazy how cheap they're selling used. I'm just waiting on one to pop up locally.


----------



## Mendez

kmanick said:


> I just picked up a Slat3-7, it plays amazing. If you can get past the goofy headstock it's a killer 7 for short money on the used market.



Yeah now im curious and want one...problem is being a broke college student my only way to get cash right now would be to sell my ibby. But man, a Slat3-7 is so tempting...


----------



## Animus

Just got new word that the 6's will starting rolling off the production line in December but the 7's won't be until early January (but I am sure later).


----------



## oremus91

Animus said:


> January



Damnit


----------



## Betterlaidplans

Animus said:


> Just got new word that the 6's will starting rolling off the production line in December but the 7's won't be until early January (but I am sure later).



dammit indeed. But on the upside now I know how many months I have to save up. haha


----------



## Animus

It was also mentioned they are discussing upgrading the 2A tops to 5A but wasn't a definite.

Sucks for more delays but I have waited 8 months so what's a couple more.


----------



## Vede

Animus said:


> It was also mentioned they are discussing upgrading the 2A tops to 5A but wasn't a definite.
> 
> Sucks for more delays but I have waited 8 months so what's a couple more.



Out of curiosity, who are you hearing this from? Jackson acknowledged that they only put 2A tops on these custom shop guitars? It would certainly explain why several of the tops from this run have looked a bit underwhelming.

Even so, I purchased one of the 6-strings and made a video:



The quilt on this one is pretty nice, thankfully. You can't see it at all in the video, nor was it terribly visible in the photos the dealer shot, but in person it's relatively tight and even throughout.

I like the 6 so much I'm thinking about getting a 7 when they become more widely available. Would definitely like to score a 5A top that looks a bit more like what Chris has on his personal guitars.


----------



## Animus

Vede said:


> Out of curiosity, who are you hearing this from? Jackson acknowledged that they only put 2A tops on these custom shop guitars? It would certainly explain why several of the tops from this run have looked a bit underwhelming.
> 
> Even so, I purchased one of the 6-strings and made a video:
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt on this one is pretty nice, thankfully. You can't see it at all in the video, nor was it terribly visible in the photos the dealer shot, but in person it's relatively tight and even throughout.
> 
> I like the 6 so much I'm thinking about getting a 7 when they become more widely available. Would definitely like to score a 5A top that looks a bit more like what Chris has on his personal guitars.





I probably shouldn't divulge my source on that but it's fairly reliable I think. So it sounds like the tops on the signature model now are indeed 2A, which doesn't bother me since this custom series is sub $2600 (Select USAs can get more expensive than that). Of course if they went with 5A that would be even better! 

Nice vid btw. I agree with you on the mahogany maple thing. I like my guitars all mahagony with a maple cap but from what I heard the Broderick is nicely balanced, probably due to the thick maple cap.


----------



## eaeolian

kmanick said:


> Are they going to discontinue the Slat3-7's???



Yeah, as mentioned in the other thread. Although the prices haven't come down...


----------



## sly

Which other Thread, please?


----------



## eaeolian

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ackson-7-yes-again-i-know-i-have-problem.html

There's others, too, including the one we're posting in.


----------



## murakami

holy shit... this guitar was announced at the beginning of this year and still nothing?
what... the... fuck...

does anyone know when they'll arrive?


----------



## leonardo7

I was told last week they should be arriving within a month or so but who knows if thats what will actually happen. Im waiting as I have already secured a red one


----------



## mastapimp

I finally got my 7-string Broderick today. I ordered it last March and it was built in January. Trans-white finish. the neck is ridiculously fast and easy to play. This guitar is HEAVY. I think it may outweigh my Les Paul Standard. I might take some higher quality ones in the near future.


----------



## Sebastian

mastapimp said:


> I finally got my 7-string Broderick today. I ordered it last March and it was built in January. Trans-white finish. the neck is ridiculously fast and easy to play. This guitar is HEAVY. I think it may outweigh my Les Paul Standard. I might take some higher quality ones in the near future.



Nice! big congrats man!


----------



## murakami

i want mine...


----------



## MetalGravy

How does the neck profile compare to the SLAT3-7?


----------



## leonardo7

Exactly 7 weeks ago at NAMM I was told by a Jackson rep that these will very slowly start to trickle in in about 8 weeks. So that's one week away.


----------



## djpharoah

leonardo7 said:


> Exactly 7 weeks ago at NAMM I was told by a Jackson rep that these will very slowly start to trickle in in about 8 weeks. So that's one week away.


----------



## djpharoah

MetalGravy said:


> How does the neck profile compare to the SLAT3-7?



It's more of a normal USA soloist profile (roundish). The SLAT3-7 I find to have a thinner slightly flatter than my USA 7 strings.


----------



## murakami

djpharoah said:


>


----------



## eaeolian

djpharoah said:


> It's more of a normal USA soloist profile (roundish). The SLAT3-7 I find to have a thinner slightly flatter than my USA 7 strings.



Yeah, the SLAT3-7 neck is more like the King V "Speed" neck. Comfy, though.


----------



## Rock4ever

Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist 7 | Sweetwater.com

Oops thought it was in stock, but it isnt


----------



## Larrikin666

Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist

What the hell is going on with that top? It almost looks like a distorted graphic. It's not crisp at all.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Vede said:


> Out of curiosity, who are you hearing this from? Jackson acknowledged that they only put 2A tops on these custom shop guitars? It would certainly explain why several of the tops from this run have looked a bit underwhelming.
> 
> Even so, I purchased one of the 6-strings and made a video:
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt on this one is pretty nice, thankfully. You can't see it at all in the video, nor was it terribly visible in the photos the dealer shot, but in person it's relatively tight and even throughout.
> 
> I like the 6 so much I'm thinking about getting a 7 when they become more widely available. Would definitely like to score a 5A top that looks a bit more like what Chris has on his personal guitars.




...and you played New World Order!!  Definitely my favourite Megadave song.


----------



## dirtool

wow stainless steel fret!!!


----------



## cardinal

Larrikin666 said:


> Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist
> 
> What the hell is going on with that top? It almost looks like a distorted graphic. It's not crisp at all.



In all fairness to Jackson, trans red is really hard to photograph and even fantastic tops can look like that if the photographer's careless.


----------



## Neil

Larrikin666 said:


> Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist
> 
> What the hell is going on with that top? It almost looks like a distorted graphic. It's not crisp at all.


It's crap quilted maple, which given the asking price is pretty incredible.


----------

